# Come va a finire nel lungo periodo?



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo. 
Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo? Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?

Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo.
> Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo? Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?
> 
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
> In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


Ciao

beh ... statisticamente parlando, 
al primo posto come causa di divorzio sta il tradimento. 

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo.
> Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, *le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo?* Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?
> 
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
> In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


Ciao,quel (poco) che ho capito io è che il tradimento in genere "scoperchia" una serie di problematiche piu' o meno gravi gia' esistenti nella coppia,quindi è sintomo di qualcosa. Io lo vedo come un bivio,un momento di svolta,la coppia di prima di solito non c'è piu' e che strada prendere spetta appunto ai componenti la coppia. Non lo vedo come una ferita insanabile,molto dipende da cosa hanno ancora da dirsi e soprattutto da darsi i due.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

saremo tutti morti....fidateve...


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh ... statisticamente parlando,
> *al primo posto come causa di divorzio *sta il tradimento.
> ...



ma no, sta il matrimonio

:mrgreen:


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> la coppia di prima di solito non c'è piu'


Questo solo nel caso il tradimento venga scoperto o vale anche se tenuto nascosto?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> saremo tutti morti....fidateve...


Lo hai scritto con tutte due le mani o con una?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no, sta il matrimonio
> 
> :mrgreen:


Wilde...copiona...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo hai scritto con tutte due le mani o con una?


Coi piedi...e non bastano mica.....


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Wilde...copiona...



rinverdivo la memoria...a settembre ci sono gli esami di riparazione, no?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Coi piedi...e non bastano mica.....




:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Sta, è..... maròò come siete! Impuniti!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo.
> Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo? Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?
> 
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
> In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


sei serio?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei serio?



Io si, infatti ti bacio:bacio:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> rinverdivo la memoria...a settembre ci sono gli esami di riparazione, no?


che hai rotto, a parte le palle a qualcuno?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei serio?


Scusa? In che senso?
Si sono serio. Ripeto, non mi aspetto una statistica certificata ISTAT. Volevo solo raccogliere i pareri e le esperienze in proposito. Perché?
Il commendo di ilnikko per esempio l'ho trovato molto interessante.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che hai rotto, a parte le palle a qualcuno?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:unhappy:
...adesso io rompo le palle...

embè?


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

ti dico io come va a finire: un proverbio dice che il buon cavallo si vede sulle tratte lunghe, quindi per cui se un tradito è stato anche traditore vedrai che prima o pio la coppia scoppia e sicuramente non scopa più. da qui il modus vivendi extremis in iacuzio simple, tragico modo di vedere gli avvenimenti storico politici del quotidiano andare del tempo. Se si considera anche lo sbiellamaneto dell'asse terrestre vedrai che tutto è più facile da capire in quanto mentre prima si era certi di una rotazione trasversale ora ci si rende conto che le palle di chi è stato tradito girano diametralmente opposte e per cui ius in pectoris sine qua non.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa? In che senso?
> Si sono serio. Ripeto, non mi aspetto una statistica certificata ISTAT. Volevo solo raccogliere i pareri e le esperienze in proposito. Perché?
> Il commendo di ilnikko per esempio l'ho trovato molto interessante.


Anche io quoto il nikko.... dipende molto dalle ragioni e dal tipo di tradimento secondo me.... 
Voglio dire... se il traditore si è innamorato dell'amante (il che non sempre implica che lasci la moglie/compagna precedente) è ovvio che la coppia non è più solida come prima...
Se si tratta di un tradimento più "leggero" diciamo... secondo me si può andare avanti, con difficoltà certo... ma ci si può mettere una pezza... 
Vero è che, soprattutto le donne, tendono a non voler vedere e spesso "trascinano" dei rapporti con il silenzio pur di non affrontare i problemi, che comunque erano già presenti nella coppia prima del fattaccio.... 
E spesso i traditori, dal canto loro, dopo che hanno compiuto il gesto non hanno il coraggio di prendere coscienza dei problemi esistenti. 
Ergo dipende davvero da un sacco di fattori...ogni situazione è a se stante... forse se raccontassi un'ipotesi più dettagliata, potremmo provare a darti delle opinioni più specifiche...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Male*

Finiscono comunque male,o si lasciano,o finiscono con frequenti tradimenti e impacchi di cazzi a nastro!


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao,quel (poco) che ho capito io è che il tradimento in genere "scoperchia" una serie di problematiche piu' o meno gravi gia' esistenti nella coppia,quindi è sintomo di qualcosa. Io lo vedo come un bivio,un momento di svolta,la coppia di prima di solito non c'è piu' e che strada prendere spetta appunto ai componenti la coppia. Non lo vedo come una ferita insanabile,molto dipende da cosa hanno ancora da dirsi e soprattutto da darsi i due.




:up:


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> impacchi di cazzi a nastro!


dovresti spiegarla meglio: come quando uno sta con la febbre alta e ti fanno gli impacchi di pezze fredde?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> dovresti spiegarla meglio: come quando uno sta con la febbre alta e ti fanno gli impacchi di pezze fredde?


Appunto,volano cascate di frenuli.


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Vero è che, soprattutto le donne, tendono a non voler vedere e spesso "trascinano" dei rapporti con il silenzio pur di non affrontare i problemi, che comunque erano già presenti nella coppia prima del fattaccio....
> E spesso i traditori, dal canto loro, dopo che hanno compiuto il gesto non hanno il coraggio di prendere coscienza dei problemi esistenti.
> Ergo dipende davvero da un sacco di fattori...ogni situazione è a se stante... forse se raccontassi un'ipotesi più dettagliata, potremmo provare a darti delle opinioni più specifiche...


Si è vero, ogni storia è a sé. E potremmo discutere della mia situazione specifica. Ma in questo caso mi interessavano dei pareri meno specifici.
Per esempio dici che specie la donna tende a trascinare, a non affrontare i problemi. L'ho notato anch'io. Perché? È solo paura che spinge a far finta di non vedere, o c'è dell'altro? O è solo che la donna tende a essere più fifona del maschio?


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo.
> Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo? Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?
> 
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
> In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


Rivediamoci qui sul forum tra qualche anno e ti dico.....:rotfl::rotfl:

Non saprei dirti, di immagini e film del futuro con mia moglie me ne sono fatte tante. Passo spesso da cose tragiche a cose romantiche, dipende dall'umore del momento in cui le penso.
Sto imparando a vivere la giornata come viene, e questo mi pesa parecchio, visto che io di mio sono uno molto "programmatore" della mia vita.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si è vero, ogni storia è a sé. E potremmo discutere della mia situazione specifica. Ma in questo caso mi interessavano dei pareri meno specifici.
> Per esempio dici che specie la donna tende a trascinare, a non affrontare i problemi. L'ho notato anch'io. Perché? È solo paura che spinge a far finta di non vedere, o c'è dell'altro? O è solo che la donna tende a essere più fifona del maschio?



Non credo che sia più fifona... di norma lo è più il maschio (in termini di paura ad essere sincero e a lasciare il noto per l'ignoto)  ma solitamente la donna ha "più da perdere"... Lo status, il fatto cmq di essere accompagnata e non single, (molte donne non sanno stare da sole o più semplicemente non si sentono sicure ad esserlo) se ci sono dei figli di solito la donna tende a tenere la famiglia unita.... e poi bhè mettiamocela... la questione economica... Vogliamo essere banali? L'abitudine a se stessi in una certa situazione.
 Lasciarsi significa cambiare pelle e rimettersi in discussione... non tutti hanno voglia di farlo... implica ricominciare e spesso questa è la cosa che fa più paura.. Per cui ci si "accontenta" di situazioni di comodo nascondendosi dietro la facciata.... Ma questa è solo la mia opinione... per quello che riguarda una parte dell'universo femminile tradito... (e non traditore... diverso l'approccio)...


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Lasciarsi significa cambiare pelle e rimettersi in discussione... non tutti hanno voglia di farlo... implica ricominciare e spesso questa è la cosa che fa più paura.. Per cui ci si "accontenta" di situazioni di comodo nascondendosi dietro la facciata.... Ma questa è solo la mia opinione... per quello che riguarda una parte dell'universo femminile tradito... (e non traditore... diverso l'approccio)...


Incidentalmente quello che hai detto si applica benissimo alla mia situazione. E quello che hai scritto l'ho percepito anch'io. La paura a mettere tutto in discussione, ecc...
Quello che non capisco è.. Come ci fa ad accontentarsi di una facciata? Come si fa a recitare un ruolo tutta la vita? Davvero l'onestà verso se stessi vale così poco?


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Incidentalmente quello che hai detto si applica benissimo alla mia situazione. E quello che hai scritto l'ho percepito anch'io. La paura a mettere tutto in discussione, ecc...
> Quello che non capisco è.. Come ci fa ad accontentarsi di una facciata? Come si fa a recitare un ruolo tutta la vita? Davvero l'onestà verso se stessi vale così poco?


... Io credo che sia una questione di predisposizione caratteriale al cambiamento o meno... 
Spesso le persone hanno sicurezza in se stesse mettendo intorno a loro tutta una serie di paletti emotivi e non solo che gli permettono di conoscere le loro reazioni e i loro comportamenti in un ventaglio di situazioni più o meno ampio. Quando si sta insieme a qualcuno da tanti anni è dura ricominciare... Chiedersi chi si è? cosa si vuole? doversi occupare di cose banalmente pratiche che prima non dovevi affrontare. Si manca di esperienza e allora si... 
L'onestà verso se stessi vale poco... Secondo me però è un meccanismo inconscio nella maggior parte dei casi....  Ci si racconta tutta una serie di menate... per andare avanti... Il classico struzzo con la testa sotto la sabbia e il culo di fuori :mrgreen:...
La ragazza del mio ex amante era così.... Sapeva... non poteva non aver capito... eppure... ha scelto la strada più comoda... anche lui lo ha fatto... e lei non solo glielo ha permesso ma gli ha dato una mano a rimanere con la testa nella sabbia... E' una questione di approccio verso la vita.. io non ci riuscirei.


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> E' una questione di approccio verso la vita.. io non ci riuscirei.


Infatti. Non ci riuscirei neanche io. Per questo faccio fatica a capire come qualcuno possa riuscirci, è talmente fuori dal possibile per me da essere inconcepibile.
Chiedersi chi si è e cosa si vuole dalla propria vita mi pare sia l'essenza stessa del vivere. A prescindere dall'essere felicemente accompagnati o meno. Anzi il compagno/a dovrebbe essere una spinta, un aiuto. Uno specchio per conoscere meglio se stessi, non fumo negli occhi.
A che pro vivere una vita inconsapevole? Per arrivare a cosa?


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti. Non ci riuscirei neanche io. Per questo faccio fatica a capire come qualcuno possa riuscirci, è talmente fuori dal possibile per me da essere inconcepibile.
> Chiedersi chi si è e cosa si vuole dalla propria vita mi pare sia l'essenza stessa del vivere. A prescindere dall'essere felicemente accompagnati o meno. Anzi il compagno/a dovrebbe essere una spinta, un aiuto. Uno specchio per conoscere meglio se stessi, non fumo negli occhi.
> A che pro vivere una vita inconsapevole? Per arrivare a cosa?


Le persone sono strane... e spesso scelgono la strada più semplice... io ho passato 3 anni a cercare di far capire che la vita è il futuro e non il passato...Le persone cambiano e hanno diverse esigenze e fortunatamente (!) possono trovare qualcosa che li renda più felici... Per quello che è la mia esperienza... ha vinto la mediocrità e la volontà di mettere tutto sotto il tappeto... credo fermamente una cosa però... Il tempo è gentiluomo... e le cose prima o poi vengono a galla... Quando capita a coloro che si sono nascosti è ancora peggio... non hanno gli strumenti per affrontare la bufera... negare l'evidenza non porta bene... mai. Quando si fanno certe cose... è perchè si cerca qualcosa di diverso, perchè non si è soddisfatti... prima o poi quella situazione ricapiterà e probabilmente, in quel momento sarà ancora più difficile da gestire. 
Se non si affrontano i problemi e non si prende atto di essi parlando con se stessi e con l'altro ci si sentirà sempre più soli e si avrà continuo bisogno di altro...


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> .Ci si racconta tutta una serie di menate... per andare avanti... Il classico struzzo con la testa sotto la sabbia e il culo di fuori


E per tornare al discorso del lungo periodo, davvero si può riuscire a raccontarsi balle per tutta la vita? È davvero possibile farsi fessi?
Davvero ho difficoltà enormi a concepire una vita così.. Lo riesco a capire da un punto di vista intellettuale ma.. Mi sembra impossibile...


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E per tornare al discorso del lungo periodo, davvero si può riuscire a raccontarsi balle per tutta la vita? È davvero possibile farsi fessi?
> Davvero ho difficoltà enormi a concepire una vita così.. Lo riesco a capire da un punto di vista intellettuale ma.. Mi sembra impossibile...


Ti ho risposto nel mio 3d... Non credo... ad un certo punto il castello di carte crolla. solo che quelle carte diventano mattoni... 
Sinceramente io spero che accada


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e si avrà continuo bisogno di altro...


Altro? Intendi per distrarsi e continuare a non pensarci..?


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Altro? Intendi per distrarsi e continuare a non pensarci..?


Altro? In un primo tempo, quando magari si è finita la prima relazione parallela ( che di norma è quella che ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora) ci si riempe di lavoro, oggetti (chi può) divertimenti... Perchè in quella fase si deve affrontare il "Lutto" della relazione finita e la consapevolezza/illusione che la scelta che abbiamo fatto mantenendo in piedi una relazione logora, possa renderci felici...
Poi il malessere riaffiora... e può capitare di trovarsi di nuovo un palliativo... che non è detto soddisfi le proprie esigenze... Poi scatta il rimpianto...per quello che poteva essere e non è stato... E
 allora li si che possono cominciare i casini grossi nella relazione...

Tutto questo è la mia opinione modesta... ma non è detto che si abbia la forza di uscire dalla cosa... Considera che la situazione è pur sempre di comodo...  non è mai così tremenda... magari è mediocre... magari non ci dà quello di cui avremmo bisogno ma ci permette di stare nella nostra "comfort zone"... e molte persone vogliono quello...
Io ti ho presentato cosa secondo me accade nel traditore...
Il tradito che fa finta di niente?.... ha più o meno le stesse reazioni... con il più un livore per il tradimento che lo logora inevitabilmente e magari gli da anche la scusa per tradire a sua volta...


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma ci permette di stare nella nostra "comfort zone"... e molte persone vogliono quello...


Continuo a cercare di immaginare come ci si sente a vivere solo per la "comfort zone". Davvero faccio una fatica enorme.
E l'amore? Se ci si è innamorati dell'amante? Si può davvero cancellarselo dalla mente per non perdere quella sicurezza e abitudine?
Non so, sto riflettendo su quanto dici. A tutto molto senso e rispecchia perfettamente quanto vedo. Solo non riesco a immaginare... Come l'abitudine, il comfort possano valere una vita che ai miei occhi è "trascinata". A me pare codardia bella e buona. Ma ammetto di avere enormi limiti nel comprendere questo meccanismo.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a cercare di immaginare come ci si sente a vivere solo per la "comfort zone". Davvero faccio una fatica enorme.
> E l'amore? Se ci si è innamorati dell'amante? Si può davvero cancellarselo dalla mente per non perdere quella sicurezza e abitudine?
> Non so, sto riflettendo su quanto dici. A tutto molto senso e rispecchia perfettamente quanto vedo. Solo non riesco a immaginare... Come l'abitudine, il comfort possano valere una vita che ai miei occhi è "trascinata". A me pare codardia bella e buona. Ma ammetto di avere enormi limiti nel comprendere questo meccanismo.




si... in effetti il termine codardia... è il più azzeccato ma tant'è che se vedi tutto questo... evidentemente sai che può capitare... Io me ne sono andata...e ho lasciato i due struzzi a vivere nel loro mondo... Evidentemente anche io avevo dei limiti enormi...


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto nel mio 3d... Non credo... ad un certo punto il castello di carte crolla. solo che quelle carte diventano mattoni...
> Sinceramente io spero che accada


Parli del tuo ex amante?
Guarda, è possibile che la sua fidanzata sappia tutto ma ci passi sopra.
Forse ti avevo già accennato che la tua storia assomiglia a quella di mia sorella.
Il suo tipo aveva una fidanzata quando ha incontrato lei. Dopo quasi un anno di omissioni sull'esistenza dell'altra e di ambiguità era saltato fuori tutto e il tipo ha lasciato l'altra (fra l'altro si era separata anche per stare con lui) e si è messo "seriamente" con mia sorella.
Dopo un anno si è infatuato di un'altra e mia sorella l'ha beccato.
L'ha mollato.
Morale?
Ora ho saputo tramite fb che lui è tornato dalla precedente (quella separata) e cinguettano da mane a sera pubblicamente come due bimbiminkia (entambi 40enni con prole).
E so per certo che lui nel frattempo continua a vedere anche un'altra.
Quindi? Mi sono fatta l'idea che a volte la paraculaggine di certi individui li faccia sempre cadere in piedi.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Parli del tuo ex amante?
> Guarda, è possibile che la sua fidanzata sappia tutto ma ci passi sopra.
> Forse ti avevo già accennato che la tua storia assomiglia a quella di mia sorella.
> Il suo tipo aveva una fidanzata quando ha incontrato lei. Dopo quasi un anno di omissioni sull'esistenza dell'altra e di ambiguità era saltato fuori tutto e il tipo ha lasciato l'altra (fra l'altro si era separata anche per stare con lui) e si è messo "seriamente" con mia sorella.
> ...



Si parlo del mio amante... Può essere in effetti... ma più probabilmente lui rimarrarà con la sua attuale ragazza fino a che lei, non troverà un altro... e allora forse cadrà con il culo per terra... E' un paraculo.. ma non ha abbastanza esperienza per certe cose.... :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo.
> Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo? Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?
> 
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
> In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


Per quel che mi riguarda,non e'cambiato un bel niente,perche'fuori non sono mai stato coinvolto,e se mi accorgessi di rischiare,chiuderei all'istante.Caro Feath..saltano le coppie immature,senza attributi...quelle salde restano in piedi.


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda,non e'cambiato un bel niente,perche'fuori non sono mai stato coinvolto,e se mi accorgessi di rischiare,chiuderei all'istante.Caro Feath..saltano le coppie immature,senza attributi...quelle salde restano in piedi.


Certo. Ma solo finchè uno dei due è all'oscuro di tutto!


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Certo. Ma solo finchè uno dei due è all'oscuro di tutto!


quoto... a meno che nn ci sia un accordo di coppia aperta... allora si gioca ad armi pari...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa? In che senso?
> Si sono serio. Ripeto, non mi aspetto una statistica certificata ISTAT. Volevo solo raccogliere i pareri e le esperienze in proposito.* Perché?*
> Il commendo di ilnikko per esempio l'ho trovato molto interessante.



Perchè te lo chiedo io :mrgreen:


Ogni riappacificazione ,separazione  storia di vita ecc...ecc
ha il suo vissuto e ogni vissuto è , diciamo, diverso per ognuno di noi..
Il tradimeno ha mille o nessuna ragione ...ma per mie esperianze 
non è il tradimento che fa scoppiare la coppia ...
La coppia scoppia quando non esiste più nulla che la faccia sentire coppia ...

Per curiosita ,ed ecco il mio "perchè"...
sei un tradito che non sa da che parte uscirne 
o
un traditore che vuole capirne i risvolti?


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perchè te lo chiedo io :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Ogni riappacificazione ,separazione storia di vita ecc...ecc
> ...



Secondo me è un amante deluso e innamorato.... :triste:


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

il tradimento spesso non è la causa ma un sintomo, come un mal di testa, ti avverte che qualcosa dentro di te non và.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo me è un amante deluso e innamorato.... :triste:



Siamo a 50/50
ma propendo anche io da quel lato


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il tradimento spesso non è la causa ma un sintomo, come un mal di testa, ti avverte che qualcosa dentro di te non và.



auahaaahhahaahah ma va curcati va! E' come dire che io ho mal di denti e vado dal ginecologo per farmi curare. Metafora fu! ma capiscila se ci riesci, critinu!


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahaaahhahaahah ma va curcati va! E' come dire che io ho mal di denti e vado dal ginecologo per farmi curare. Metafora fu! ma capiscila se ci riesci, critinu!


come semopre non capisci una cippa, te lo dico alla nordica, cippa.

è un sintomo del malessere. cippone.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come semopre non capisci una cippa, te lo dico alla nordica, cippa.
> 
> è un sintomo del malessere. cippone.


Grazie, sei n'amico. 

Ma il sintomo, in questo caso il malessere di coppia, va curato col tradimento? capito ora ? c... ehm compà!


----------



## Lui (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie, sei n'amico.
> 
> Ma il sintomo, in questo caso il malessere di coppia, va curato col tradimento? capito ora ? c... ehm compà!


ci rinuncio, sei proprio una cippa gigante. 

non metto la faccina di cippa che ride perchè sai che sono sempre serio, cippone.

apro un 3di sulla cippa.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come semopre non capisci una cippa, te lo dico alla nordica, cippa.
> 
> è un sintomo del malessere. cippone.




"quel sintomo, si scopa mia moglie!" (cit. Harry ti presento Sally)


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ci rinuncio, sei proprio una cippa gigante.
> 
> non metto la faccina di cippa che ride perchè sai che sono sempre serio, cippone.
> 
> apro un 3di sulla cippa.



Mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. tinitimi asinnò u scunuocchiu tuttu! :carneval:


----------



## feather (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Secondo me è un amante deluso e innamorato.... :triste:


Bravissima. Indovinato.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2013)

E' vero che ogni storia è diversa. Non è un luogo comune, è così.

La sola cosa che posso dire di aver constatato è che i membri delle coppie della fattispecie struzzi di cui parla bene Calipso, inacidiscono ciascuno per la sua parte e la conseguenza di questa acidità interiore è un mucchio di rughe, qualche malattia, la decalcificazione ossea precoce, e simili: in poche parole, avere la capacità di "passare sopra" o di "fare finta" porta a un precoce irrigidimento complessivo e a una prematura vecchiezza, di mente, di spirito, di corpo (che infatti sono avvinti tra loro).


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bravissima. Indovinato.



Ci siamo trovati troppo rapidamente.... non potevi avere un'esperienza tanto diversa dalla mia.... 
Come stai?..... 
Per quanto tempo è andata avanti o va a vanti se posso....


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' vero che ogni storia è diversa. Non è un luogo comune, è così.
> 
> La sola cosa che posso dire di aver constatato è che i membri delle coppie della fattispecie struzzi di cui parla bene Calipso, inacidiscono ciascuno per la sua parte e la conseguenza di questa acidità interiore è un mucchio di rughe, qualche malattia, la decalcificazione ossea precoce, e simili: in poche parole, avere la capacità di "passare sopra" o di "fare finta" porta a un precoce irrigidimento complessivo e a una prematura vecchiezza, di mente, di spirito, di corpo (che infatti sono avvinti tra loro).


..... so che il mio ex amante continuava ad avere problemi di salute.... mi chiedo lei.... si sfogherà nello sport... sua grande passione... a livelli, direi, maniacali.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..... so che il mio ex amante continuava ad avere problemi di salute.... mi chiedo lei.... si sfogherà nello sport... sua grande passione... a livelli, direi, maniacali.


Non ne dubito. Sicuramente è così. 
La paura è il nemico più grande, sempre. 
Se anche gli amanti restano soli, perché i mariti-mogli continuano a scegliersi e gli amanti mollano il colpo, certamente gli amanti hanno amato e, lasciando, continuano ad amare; mentre chi non è stato capace di cambiare, di riconsegnare alla propria fondamentale solitudine il proprio partner ufficiale e se stessi, non ama: né l'amante, né il partner, né se stesso, e, direi, nemmeno la vita, che è mutamento continuo... e va seguita, come navigando su un fiume con gli occhi bene aperti, non rinchiusa in una qualche formula da appiccicare all'esistente facendo in modo che vi si adegui senza strappi... Sai che materiale fuoriesce a a un certo punto... Hai presente blob?


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sicuramente è così.
> La paura è il nemico più grande, sempre.
> Se anche gli amanti restano soli, perché i mariti-mogli continuano a scegliersi e gli amanti mollano il colpo, certamente gli amanti hanno amato e, lasciando, continuano ad amare; mentre chi non è stato capace di cambiare, di riconsegnare alla propria fondamentale solitudine il proprio partner ufficiale e se stessi, non ama: né l'amante, né il partner, né se stesso, e, direi, nemmeno la vita, che è mutamento continuo... e va seguita, come navigando su un fiume con gli occhi bene aperti, non rinchiusa in una qualche formula da appiccicare all'esistente facendo in modo che vi si adegui senza strappi... Sai che materiale fuoriesce a a un certo punto... Hai presente blob?


mi hai emozionato... 
verde mio.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mi hai emozionato...
> verde mio.


... tra amanti, cioè semplicemente "coloro che amano", ci si intende ... :inlove:


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ..... so che il mio ex amante continuava ad avere problemi di salute.... mi chiedo lei.... si sfogherà nello sport... sua grande passione... a livelli, direi, maniacali.


Sport?? Tipo salto della pecorin .... emh cavallina?:bleble:


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... tra amanti, cioè semplicemente "coloro che amano", ci si intende ... :inlove:



:forza:


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sicuramente è così.
> La paura è il nemico più grande, sempre.
> Se anche gli amanti restano soli, perché i mariti-mogli continuano a scegliersi e gli amanti mollano il colpo, certamente gli amanti hanno amato e, lasciando, continuano ad amare; mentre chi non è stato capace di cambiare, di riconsegnare alla propria fondamentale solitudine il proprio partner ufficiale e se stessi, non ama: né l'amante, né il partner, né se stesso, e, direi, nemmeno la vita, che è mutamento continuo... e va seguita, come navigando su un fiume con gli occhi bene aperti, non rinchiusa in una qualche formula da appiccicare all'esistente facendo in modo che vi si adegui senza strappi... Sai che materiale fuoriesce a a un certo punto... Hai presente blob?


:bacissimo:


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Sport?? Tipo salto della pecorin .... emh cavallina?:bleble:




OHHHH wolf mi mancavi!!!..... pure quello secondo me ma ufficialmente s'ammazza di fitness, tennis, spinning e qualsiasi cosa faccia sudare credo....e tra l'altro... non è manco una con i muscoli definiti... con tutto lo sport che fa! (scusate, lo so sono acida... :cappelli


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> (scusate, lo so sono acida... )


No, realistica


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bravissima. Indovinato.


Ah si bene ..... :cattivik::kick::calcio:scusa ma mi dovevo sfogare .....


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ah si bene ..... :cattivik::kick::calcio:scusa ma mi dovevo sfogare .....





Mmmmm qualcosa mi dice che tu sei nella parte di quella che s'ammazza di fitness.....


----------



## ilnikko (3 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> la coppia di prima di solito non c'è piu'





feather ha detto:


> Questo solo nel caso il tradimento venga scoperto o vale anche se tenuto nascosto?


bè no,io parlo a tradimento scoperto (o confessato,ma scoperto è peggio).


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Mmmmm qualcosa mi dice che tu sei nella parte di quella che s'ammazza di fitness.....



:yoga:bel tentativo


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :yoga:bel tentativo



Hihhihi...sei strano però!....hai delle reazioni plurivalenti... Fai yoga?... secondo me se te la presentassi lei potrebbe insegnarti l'arte del far finta di nulla... Oddio.. farà anche yoga quell'impunita?


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Hihhihi...*sei strano però!....hai delle reazioni plurivalenti.*.. Fai yoga?... secondo me se te la presentassi lei potrebbe insegnarti l'arte del far finta di nulla... Oddio.. farà anche yoga quell'impunita?


 Cavoli prima melodrammatico poi pure "strano con reazioni plurivalenti" .... e stì caxxi
Quindi a quale categoria appartengo?
a- _Disturbo Bipolare di I tipo_;
b- _Disturbo Bipolare di II tipo_;
c- _Disturbo Ciclotimico;
d- __Disturbo Bipolare Non Altrimenti Specificato_.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Cavoli prima melodrammatico poi pure "strano con reazioni plurivalenti" .... e stì caxxi
> Quindi a quale categoria appartengo?
> a- _Disturbo Bipolare di I tipo_;
> b- _Disturbo Bipolare di II tipo_;
> ...


direi la C- no... non sei bipolare....


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> direi la C- no... non sei bipolare....


Però mi è andata di culo


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' vero che ogni storia è diversa. Non è un luogo comune, è così.
> 
> La sola cosa che posso dire di aver constatato è che i membri delle coppie della fattispecie struzzi di cui parla bene Calipso, inacidiscono ciascuno per la sua parte e la conseguenza di questa acidità interiore è un mucchio di rughe, qualche malattia, la decalcificazione ossea precoce, e simili: in poche parole, avere la capacità di "passare sopra" o di "fare finta" porta a un precoce irrigidimento complessivo e a una prematura vecchiezza, di mente, di spirito, di corpo (che infatti sono avvinti tra loro).



Siamo sicuri che siano soltanto le storie diverse? magari sono anche le persone diverse? e forse conta più la soggettività della persona che della storia che qua chiamiamo tradimento. 

è una domanda non una polemica.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che siano soltanto le storie diverse? magari sono anche le persone diverse? e forse conta più la soggettività della persona che della storia che qua chiamiamo tradimento.
> 
> è una domanda non una polemica.


Le storie sono diverse perchè sono fatte da persone diverse... è innegabile.. ma purtroppo alcune dinamiche si ripetono.. Lungi da me ovviamente standardizzare... 
Difatti c'è tradimento e tradimento perchè ci sono persone e persone


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Però mi è andata di culo


dipende dai punti di vista... il bipolarismo potresti curarlo!!


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista... il bipolarismo potresti curarlo!!



:maestra:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Le storie sono diverse perchè sono fatte da persone diverse... è innegabile.. ma purtroppo alcune dinamiche si ripetono.. Lungi da me ovviamente standardizzare...
> Difatti c'è tradimento e tradimento perchè ci sono persone e persone



Verde mio. bellissimo pensiero scritto.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio. bellissimo pensiero scritto.


 grazie...


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Come stai?.....
> Per quanto tempo è andata avanti o va a vanti se posso....


Puoi puoi. Anzi, scusa se rispondo a intervalli "strani", sono su un differente fuso orario.
Come sto? Sto come uno che ama una donna che non avrà mai.
La storia va avanti dalla primavera dello scorso anno.
La storia è di una patetica banalità da non valer la pena raccontarla. Ce ne sono a milioni così. Io spostato con bimbo piccolo, lei uguale, ci conosciamo in ufficio, ci innamoriamo ma lei non se la sente di lasciare il marito, soffrirebbe troppo e sarebbe colpa sua. 
La cosa più "curiosa", se vogliamo è che mia moglie è dolce, tenera e amorevole. Infatti questo è l'aspetto che più di tutto mi ha fatto pensare. Anche il marito di lei è un bravissimo uomo.
Lei invece fa appunto la struzza, fa finta sia stato un "incidente" e va avanti facendo finta che non è successo niente. Qualche senso di colpa per il tradimento ma basta non pensarci. La montagna di lavoro nel quale è seppellita immagino l'aiuto in questo.


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La paura è il nemico più grande, sempre.
> Se anche gli amanti restano soli, perché i mariti-mogli continuano a scegliersi e gli amanti mollano il colpo, certamente gli amanti hanno amato e, lasciando, continuano ad amare; mentre chi non è stato capace di cambiare, di riconsegnare alla propria fondamentale solitudine il proprio partner ufficiale e se stessi, non ama: né l'amante, né il partner, né se stesso, e, direi, nemmeno la vita, che è mutamento continuo... e va seguita, come navigando su un fiume con gli occhi bene aperti, non rinchiusa in una qualche formula da appiccicare all'esistente facendo in modo che vi si adegui senza strappi... Sai che materiale fuoriesce a a un certo punto... Hai presente blob?


Bellissimo quanto hai scritto. Veramente.


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Come stai?.....


Quello che mi frega è, al solito, il poteva essere e non sarà.
Con lei ci potrebbe essere quel tipo di relazione che ho sempre sognato e che invece non sarà. E ho bisogno di capire perché, di farmene una ragione. Di capire i meccanismi che entrano in gioco per capire dove sto andando e perché.


----------



## Calipso (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quello che mi frega è, al solito,* il poteva essere e non sarà.
> *Con lei ci potrebbe essere quel tipo di relazione che ho sempre sognato e che invece non sarà. E ho bisogno di capire perché, di farmene una ragione. Di capire i meccanismi che entrano in gioco per capire dove sto andando e perché.



hei.... buongiorno o dovrei dire buonasera?... non sai quanto io ti capisca... soprattutto dopo la notte insonne che ho passato... a disquisire ancora e non so nemmeno il motivo... sul perchè non c'è stato il coraggio di....


----------



## Calipso (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quello che mi frega è, al solito, il poteva essere e non sarà.
> Con lei ci potrebbe essere quel tipo di relazione che ho sempre sognato e che invece non sarà. E ho bisogno di capire perché, di farmene una ragione. Di capire i meccanismi che entrano in gioco per capire dove sto andando e perché.





Se vuoi ne parliamo....


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> hei.... buongiorno o dovrei dire buonasera?... non sai quanto io ti capisca... soprattutto dopo la notte insonne che ho passato... a disquisire ancora e non so nemmeno il motivo... sul perchè non c'è stato il coraggio di....


Buon pomeriggio.
A disquisire con? Con lui o tra te e te? Io, se sono a letto da solo fatico a prendere sonno perché comincio a fare analisi e interminabili discussioni..
Da una parte c'è il bisogno di trovare una ragione, dall'altra c'è che la storia non è neppure chiusa.
Se lei mi dicesse chiaro: "senti ciccio, è stato bello ma voglio stare con mio marito. Facciamo che non ti fai più sentire" una bella stretta di mano e addio. Invece c'è lei che si sforza, ed è incredibilmente brava in questo, di evitarmi. Sono mesi che non scopiamo più e praticamente manco ci vediamo più. Però continua a mandarmi la buonanotte quasi tutte le sere come messaggini al mattino andando al lavoro. Messaggi in cui si guarda bene dal parlare di cosa sente, cosa vuole ecc.. 
Anzi, in passato mi ha detto che ci deve riflettere da sola. Il fare un cammino insieme sembra non faccia al caso suo a quanto pare..
Proprio ieri sera mi ha chiesto di passare per il suo ufficio prima di andare via.. Mi teneva la mano e io l'ho baciata..
Ma dopo tutti questi mesi di "isolamento", comincio a vederla come un bel ricordo più che come una concreta possibilità.


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma dopo tutti questi mesi di "isolamento", comincio a vederla come un bel ricordo più che come una concreta possibilità.


Inutile dire che tutto questo non cancella i problemi con mia moglie. 
Lei è comparsa perché c'era spazio per lei. Dopo mesi ad arrovellarmi su che cazzo è successo e perché, credo di aver capito abbastanza bene cosa c'è che non funziona con mia moglie.
E ora mi trovo con lei che non ha il coraggio di fare il salto, anche se (a suo dire) mi ama, e in un matrimonio con una brassima donna che però non funziona. O meglio non è il tipo di relazione che vorrei con una compagna di vita.


----------



## Kid (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo.
> Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo? Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?
> 
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
> In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


Solitamente le storie adulterine non hanno mai un lieto fine.

Il perchè è presto spiegato e molti te lo hanno già detto: il tradimento di norma è indice di un malessere preesistente. O banalmente di una serie di piccole scocciature che tutte insieme alla lunga fanno saltare il coperchio. Diciamo che il tradimento funge da valvola del coperchio di una pentola a pressione. :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a cercare di immaginare come ci si sente a vivere solo per la "comfort zone". Davvero faccio una fatica enorme.
> E l'amore? Se ci si è innamorati dell'amante? Si può davvero cancellarselo dalla mente per non perdere quella sicurezza e abitudine?
> Non so, sto riflettendo su quanto dici. A tutto molto senso e rispecchia perfettamente quanto vedo. Solo non riesco a immaginare... Come l'abitudine, il comfort possano valere una vita che ai miei occhi è "trascinata". *A me pare codardia bella e buona.* Ma ammetto di avere enormi limiti nel comprendere questo meccanismo.


Scusa, ma è quello che stai facendo tu, vorresti l'altra ma trovi la scusa di non voler far soffrire tua moglie, rischiare di vedere poco tuo figlio, riservandoti invece di fare entrambe le cose nel caso  l'altra decidesse di lasciare il marito per te.

Se lei contraccambiasse lo avrebbe già preso in considerazione. Probabilmente è solo un modo per sentirsi desiderata da un altro.

Riguardo all'essere innamorati dell'amante, a volte dipende dal contesto nel quale  si vive il rapporto clandestino, farlo emergere alla luce del sole può essere molto deludente, se non indesiderabile già riflettendoci. Una cosa è passare qualche ora a letto ogni tanto con qualcuno che ci piace, altra condividere la vita quotidiana.

Se fosse vero amore si lascerebbe tutto per viverlo, non succede quasi mai.


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma è quello che stai facendo tu, vorresti l'altra ma trovi la scusa di non voler far soffrire tua moglie, rischiare di vedere poco tuo figlio, riservandoti invece di fare entrambe le cose nel caso  l'altra decidesse di lasciare il marito per te.
> 
> Se lei contraccambiasse lo avrrbbe già preso in considerazione.
> 
> Se fosse vero amore si lascerebbe tutto per viverlo, non succede quasi mai.


Magari me le sto raccontando ma.. mi permetto di dissentire. Il motivo non per cui sto con mia moglie non è tanto per la sensazione di sicurezza che ne deriva, ma perlopiù per la mancanza di un motivo valido per innescare un meccanismo doloroso per me certo, ma soprattutto per lei.
Non voglio prendere la sicurezza da una e il sesso dall'altra e fare il totale con due donne. Io ne voglio una che non si rende disponibile cercando di fare meno danni possibile.

Se fosse vero amore si farebbe di tutto per viverlo, è vero...


----------



## devastata (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Magari me le sto raccontando ma.. mi permetto di dissentire. Il motivo non per cui sto con mia moglie non è tanto per la sensazione di sicurezza che ne deriva, ma perlopiù per la mancanza di un motivo valido per innescare un meccanismo doloroso per me certo, ma soprattutto per lei.
> Non voglio prendere la sicurezza da una e il sesso dall'altra e fare il totale con due donne. Io ne voglio una che non si rende disponibile cercando di fare meno danni possibile.
> 
> Se fosse vero amore si farebbe di tutto per viverlo, è vero...


Tua moglie sa che ami un altra?  Non credo proprio. Diglielo e fai che sia lei a decidere il da farsi, glielo devi!


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tua moglie sa che ami un altra?  Non credo proprio. Diglielo e fai che sia lei a decidere il da farsi, glielo devi!


No. Mia moglie sa che non amo lei. Non che sono anche innamorato di altra.


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Dici che tua moglie sa che non la ami. Gliel'hai detto tu o l'ha capito da sola? Secondo te ha capito che c'è stata un'altra donna?


Era da un po' che ero freddo e distaccato con lei, finché tra lascrime e pianti mi ha chiesto se la amo o no. Il mio silenzio non credo abbia lasciato spazio a dubbi.
Così mi ha detto che continuerà per il bene del figlio. 

Per quanto riguarda i sospetti.. Una volta mi ha visto guardare con occhio.... interessato... l'altra e qualche dubbio le è venuto. Ma poi non c'è più stata nessun'altra occasione quindi credo che non abbia nessun fondato sospetto.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Era da un po' che ero freddo e distaccato con lei, finché tra lascrime e pianti mi ha chiesto se la amo o no. Il mio silenzio non credo abbia lasciato spazio a dubbi.
> *Così mi ha detto che continuerà per il bene del figlio.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda i sospetti.. Una volta mi ha visto guardare con occhio.... interessato... l'altra e qualche dubbio le è venuto. Ma poi non c'è più stata nessun'altra occasione quindi credo che non abbia nessun fondato sospetto.


Il neretto mi dà i brividi.
Qui ci sono adulti che non sanno nemmeno decidere per il proprio bene e si arrogano il diritto di sapere cosa sia meglio per una creatura? Madonna santa :condom:

Scusa lo sfogo.

Facciamo che si riparte da capo?
Quanti anni avete? Da quanto state insieme? Quanti anni ha il vostro bambino? Mi pare di aver letto che ha un anno da qualche parte, ma non vorrei aver fatto confusione.
E - soprattutto - perchè l'hai sposata? :unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sicuramente è così.
> La paura è il nemico più grande, sempre.
> Se anche gli amanti restano soli, perché i mariti-mogli continuano a scegliersi e gli amanti mollano il colpo, certamente gli amanti hanno amato e, lasciando, continuano ad amare; *mentre chi non è stato capace di cambiare, di riconsegnare alla propria fondamentale solitudine il proprio partner ufficiale e se stessi, non ama:* né l'amante, né il partner, né se stesso, e, direi, nemmeno la vita, che è mutamento continuo... e va seguita, come navigando su un fiume con gli occhi bene aperti, non rinchiusa in una qualche formula da appiccicare all'esistente facendo in modo che vi si adegui senza strappi... Sai che materiale fuoriesce a a un certo punto... Hai presente blob?


Il neretto significa che si tradisce perché il nostro _arido_ partner "ufficiale" non sa amarci? Ho inteso bene? O no? Ciao


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Il neretto significa che si tradisce perché il nostro _arido_ partner "ufficiale" non sa amarci? Ho inteso bene? O no? Ciao



Meno male che sei arrivato! Il nostro nuovo utente è in una crisi abbastanza simile alla tua e pensavo di chiederti se ti andava di intervenire per dargli una mano...


EDIT
Secondo me Fantastica intendeva dire l'esatto contrario: sono i traditori che si dicono innamorati dell'amante, ma che se ne guardano bene dal lasciare i partner ufficiali, quelli aridi che non amano :sonar:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Meno male che sei arrivato! Il nostro nuovo utente è in una crisi abbastanza simile alla tua e pensavo di chiederti *se ti andava di intervenire per dargli una mano...*


Come no
Grazie per la considerazione, ma mi sa che hai scelto il peggiore di tutti per dare consigli:mrgreen:
Segui il mio esempio, Feather, e resterai nel guado per sempre 
Una cosa non m'è chiara o non ho letto bene: l'altra, la tua nuova fiamma, ti vorrebbe come compagno di vita o è solo infatuata anche lei?


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Meno male che sei arrivato! Il nostro nuovo utente è in una crisi abbastanza simile alla tua e pensavo di chiederti se ti andava di intervenire per dargli una mano...
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Secondo me Fantastica intendeva dire l'esatto contrario: sono i traditori che si dicono innamorati dell'amante, ma che se ne guardano bene dal lasciare i partner ufficiali, quelli aridi che non amano :sonar:


Ok, fila una meraviglia, grazie


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> EDIT
> Secondo me Fantastica intendeva dire l'esatto contrario: sono i traditori che si dicono innamorati dell'amante, ma che se ne guardano bene dal lasciare i partner ufficiali, quelli aridi che non amano :sonar:


La mia interprete ufficiale :up:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Come no
> Grazie per la considerazione, ma mi sa che hai scelto il peggiore di tutti per dare consigli:mrgreen:
> *Segui il mio esempio, Feather, e resterai nel guado per sempre
> *Una cosa non m'è chiara o non ho letto bene: l'altra, la tua nuova fiamma, ti vorrebbe come compagno di vita o è solo infatuata anche lei?



E' bene che Feather abbia un'idea di cosa comporti restare nel guado a tempo indeterminato, e chi meglio di te potrebbe spiegarglielo? 

Breve sunto
La sua fiamma, dopo un annetto di storia fulmicotonica, ha fatto marcia indietro, ma non si toglie definitivamente di torno e continua a tormentarlo con messaggini del buongiorno e della buonanotte. Non si vedono quasi più e non hanno più rapporti sessuali. Lei evita scrupolosamente di parlare di loro due. Però ieri l'ha convocato e si sono baciati


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La mia interprete ufficiale :up:


Sempre a disposizione, _cherie_! :mosking:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' bene che Feather abbia un'idea di cosa comporti restare nel guado a tempo indeterminato, e chi meglio di te potrebbe spiegarglielo?
> 
> Breve sunto
> La sua fiamma, dopo un annetto di storia fulmicotonica, ha fatto marcia indietro, ma non si toglie definitivamente di torno e continua a tormentarlo con messaggini del buongiorno e della buonanotte. Non si vedono quasi più e non hanno più rapporti sessuali. Lei evita scrupolosamente di parlare di loro due. Però ieri l'ha convocato e si sono baciati


Mia cara c'è una differenza di fondo non da poco nelle nostre storie: nel caso che mi sottoponi, è LEI che lo tiene nel guado: lui mi pare che abbia le valige pronte per l'eventualità lei fischiasse di accomodarsi.
Modestamente nel guado melmoso della mia esistenza io mi ci croggiolo del tutto volontariamente ....:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Modestamente


Ben detto.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ben detto.


Nel senso della modestia della mia melmosa esistenza o nel senso che hai apprezzato il mio piglio modesto, mai arrogante o saccente ? :smile:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mia cara c'è una differenza di fondo non da poco nelle nostre storie: nel caso che mi sottoponi, è LEI che lo tiene nel guado: lui mi pare che abbia le valige pronte per l'eventualità lei fischiasse di accomodarsi.
> Modestamente nel guado melmoso della mia esistenza io mi ci croggiolo del tutto volontariamente ....:unhappy:


Permettimi di dissentire sull'analisi: Feather è nel guado comunque, a prescindere da lei, perchè con la moglie non ha mai avuto nè sente di poter mai avere il tipo di relazione che desidera con una donna. Questo probabilmente lo sapeva già prima di incontrare l'indecisa (che poi tanto indecisa non mi sembra; pare più attardarsi sulla soglia per i saluti) e a questo punto è diventato talmente chiaro che l'ha capito persino la moglie, oltre che lui.
Quindi il punto è: accontentarsi o meno di quello che  ha?
Secondo me il rischio è che ci provi finchè non incontrerà un'altra che lo farà sognare e che magari sarà disponibile e il matrimonio salterà comunque. In mezzo ci sarà tanto non senso di vivere e la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno :nuke:


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nel senso della modestia della mia melmosa esistenza o nel senso che hai apprezzato il mio piglio modesto, mai arrogante o saccente ? :smile:


Entrambe le cose, che vedi. Sei un consapevole, questo è un insieme motivo d'onore e di condanna. Sai quando non capisci se l'intelligenza è un'aggravante o una scusante... Ecco


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> In mezzo ci sarà tanto non senso di vivere e la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno :nuke:


Perfetto. Perfetta.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire sull'analisi: Feather è nel guado comunque, a prescindere da lei, perchè con la moglie non ha mai avuto nè sente di poter mai avere il tipo di relazione che desidera con una donna. Questo probabilmente lo sapeva già prima di incontrare l'indecisa (che poi tanto indecisa non mi sembra; pare più attardarsi sulla soglia per i saluti) e a questo punto è diventato talmente chiaro che l'ha capito persino la moglie, oltre che lui.
> Quindi il punto è: accontentarsi o meno di quello che  ha?
> Secondo me il rischio è che ci provi finchè non incontrerà un'altra che lo farà sognare e che magari sarà disponibile e il matrimonio salterà comunque. *In mezzo ci sarà tanto non senso di vivere e la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno* :nuke:


Ma il non senso di vivere e la sofferenza stando da soli e non già nel guado di un rapporto non funzionante, sono forse meno pesanti?
E sempre che su quel rapporto non ci si voglia poi magari provare a lavorare senza affrettarne il funerale .....


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perfetto. Perfetta.









Arrossisco!


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma il non senso di vivere e la sofferenza stando da soli e non già nel guado di un rapporto non funzionante, sono forse meno pesanti?





Leda ha detto:


> Permettimi di dissentire sull'analisi: Feather è nel guado comunque, a prescindere da lei, perchè con la moglie non ha mai avuto nè sente di poter mai avere il tipo di relazione che desidera con una donna. Questo probabilmente lo sapeva già prima di incontrare l'indecisa (che poi tanto indecisa non mi sembra; pare più attardarsi sulla soglia per i saluti) e a questo punto è diventato talmente chiaro che l'ha capito persino la moglie, oltre che lui.
> Quindi il punto è: accontentarsi o meno di quello che  ha?
> Secondo me il rischio è che ci provi finchè non incontrerà un'altra che lo farà sognare e che magari sarà disponibile e il matrimonio salterà comunque. In mezzo ci sarà tanto non senso di vivere e la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno :nuke:


Leda qui ha capito benissimo la situazione e sintetizzata come meglio non si poteva.
Quoto anche Inferno7, è esattamente il mio dubbio.
Qui è tardi e non ho tempo di scrivere molto. Domani faccio un riassunto anche se, appunto, Leda ha già inquadrato tutto benissimo.

Continuo domani...

Intanto grazie a tutti voi


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma il non senso di vivere e la sofferenza stando da soli e non già nel guado di un rapporto non funzionante, sono forse meno pesanti?
> E sempre che su quel rapporto non ci si voglia poi magari provare a lavorare senza affrettarne il funerale .....


Non so se si tratti di affrettare... A volte mi pare che si cerchi di eludere il problema che il morto dopo un po' puzza, e la sepoltura è pratica degna e igienicamente indicata. Mi pare di capire che siano abbastanza giovani e abbiano un figlio piccolo, e un anno e mezzo di una relazione sicuramente non ventennale sono già trascorsi nel sogno e nel desiderio di altro. Non mi pare un inizio promettente. 
Certo non capisco perchè non affrontare il problema in due invece che fare gli eroi solitari


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo domani...
> 
> Intanto grazie a tutti voi


Ciao Feather, passa una buona serata! 

Dai che pian piano facciamo ordine (o almeno ci proviamo, eh!)


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non so se si tratti di affrettare... A volte mi pare che si cerchi di eludere il problema che il morto dopo un po' puzza, e la sepoltura è pratica degna e igienicamente indicata. Mi pare di capire che siano abbastanza giovani e abbiano un figlio piccolo, e un anno e mezzo di una relazione sicuramente non ventennale sono già trascorsi nel sogno e nel desiderio di altro. Non mi pare un inizio promettente.
> Certo non capisco perchè non affrontare il problema in due invece che fare gli eroi solitari


Perché per affrontare in due un problema bisogna essere in due a pensare di averlo. 
Se uno dei due pensa che il problema l'abbia solo l'altro e non anche se stesso il problema non è affrontabile che da eroi solitari


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché per affrontare in due un problema bisogna essere in due a pensare di averlo.
> Se uno dei due pensa che il problema l'abbia solo l'altro e non anche se stesso il problema non è affrontabile che da eroi solitari


Fi... schiarella, H7, se sei sposato con me e io ti dico: "Non ti amo e sono infelice con te, non è questo quello che sognavo per la mia vita" il problema sarà mio, ma se non ti rendi conto che è pure tuo ti serve un trapianto di cervello! :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Fi... schiarella, H7, se sei sposato con me e io ti dico: "Non ti amo e sono infelice con te, non è questo quello che sognavo per la mia vita" il problema sarà pure mio, ma se non ti rendi conto che è pure tuo ti serve un trapianto di cervello! :carneval:


Ma sei io te lo dico e stai male e poi quando vedo che se NON lo dico stai meglio e io non reggo vederti stare male, io non lo dico più .... E comincia a formarsi la melma sedimentosa .....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ... Io credo che sia una questione di predisposizione caratteriale al cambiamento o meno...
> Spesso le persone hanno sicurezza in se stesse mettendo intorno a loro tutta una serie di paletti emotivi e non solo che gli permettono di conoscere le loro reazioni e i loro comportamenti in un ventaglio di situazioni più o meno ampio. Quando si sta insieme a qualcuno da tanti anni è dura ricominciare... Chiedersi chi si è? cosa si vuole? doversi occupare di cose banalmente pratiche che prima non dovevi affrontare. Si manca di esperienza e allora si...
> L'onestà verso se stessi vale poco... Secondo me però è un meccanismo inconscio nella maggior parte dei casi....  Ci si racconta tutta una serie di menate... per andare avanti... Il classico struzzo con la testa sotto la sabbia e il culo di fuori :mrgreen:...
> La ragazza del mio ex amante era così.... Sapeva... non poteva non aver capito... eppure... ha scelto la strada più comoda... anche lui lo ha fatto... e lei non solo glielo ha permesso ma gli ha dato una mano a rimanere con la testa nella sabbia... E' una questione di approccio verso la vita.. io non ci riuscirei.


Accidenti mi ritrovo a scrivere a te nel 3d di feather ma hai detto una cosa di cui non ti rendi conto: TU stavi con lui sapendo che c'era lei e dici che LEI faceva lo struzzo?!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti. Non ci riuscirei neanche io. Per questo faccio fatica a capire come qualcuno possa riuscirci, è talmente fuori dal possibile per me da essere inconcepibile.
> Chiedersi chi si è e cosa si vuole dalla propria vita mi pare sia l'essenza stessa del vivere. A prescindere dall'essere felicemente accompagnati o meno. Anzi il compagno/a dovrebbe essere una spinta, un aiuto. Uno specchio per conoscere meglio se stessi, non fumo negli occhi.
> A che pro vivere una vita inconsapevole? Per arrivare a cosa?


Pure tu eh. Sei tu che hai l'amante e non ti smuovi. Ti domandi quale forma di interesse o di vigliaccheria abbia la tua amante o tua moglie e non guardi la trave tua!


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma sei io te lo dico e stai male e poi quando vedo che se NON lo dico stai meglio e io non reggo vederti stare male, io non lo dico più .... E comincia a formarsi la melma sedimentosa .....


Ma deve fregartene la ceppa che sto male! E' ovvio che sto male. Anche tu stai male, no? mica mi tiri una bordata così, perchè ti annoi e non trovi di meglio da fare.
E allora, visto che sono un'adulta anch'io, mi siedo lì con te, piangiamo come fontane, ma poi cominciamo a parlare di cosa c'è che non va, cos'è che vorresti tu, cos'è che vorrei io e di come potremmo fare per venirne fuori, insieme o ognuno per conto proprio.
Eccheccazzo!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure tu eh. Sei tu che hai l'amante e non ti smuovi. Ti domandi quale forma di interesse o di vigliaccheria abbia la tua amante o tua moglie e non guardi la trave tua!


E' umano, tutto qui.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma deve fregartene la ceppa che sto male! E' ovvio che sto male. Anche tu stai male, no? mica mi tiri una bordata così, perchè ti annoi e non trovi di meglio da fare.
> E allora, visto che sono un'adulta anch'io, mi siedo lì con te, piangiamo come fontane, ma poi cominciamo a parlare di cosa c'è che non va, cos'è che vorresti tu, cos'è che vorrei io e di come potremmo fare per venirne fuori, insieme o ognuno per conto proprio.
> Eccheccazzo!


Forse alla fine ci piace così, ci piange piangerci addosso.
Forse come peraltro hai anche talvolta pensato pure tu, alla fine io sono solo un bamboccione cui piace crogiolarsi nella malinconia per avere le coccole ... Non escludo nulla, non mi esimo da critiche e autocritiche, lo sai.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Ehm... repetita iuvant...



Leda ha detto:


> *Ma deve fregartene la ceppa che sto male! E' ovvio che sto male. Anche tu stai male, no? mica mi tiri una bordata così, perchè ti annoi e non trovi di meglio da fare.
> E allora, visto che sono un'adulta anch'io, mi siedo lì con te, piangiamo come fontane, ma poi cominciamo a parlare di cosa c'è che non va, cos'è che vorresti tu, cos'è che vorrei io e di come potremmo fare per venirne fuori, insieme o ognuno per conto proprio.
> Eccheccazzo!*


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> alla fine io sono solo un bamboccione cui piace crogiolarsi nella malinconia per avere le coccole ... .


*Sì*


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse alla fine ci piace così, ci piange piangerci addosso.
> Forse come peraltro hai anche talvolta pensato pure tu, alla fine io sono solo un bamboccione cui piace crogiolarsi nella malinconia per avere le coccole ... Non escludo nulla, non mi esimo da critiche e autocritiche, lo sai.


....

Non mi interessa criticarti, anzi, mi rattristo pure a farlo.
Arrivo sempre alla stessa conclusione, ovvero che ognuno è libero di suicidarsi come meglio crede.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> alla fine io sono solo un bamboccione cui piace crogiolarsi nella malinconia per avere le coccole ...


Uguale uguale uguale a chi so io. Bella bellissima autodefinizione.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Puoi puoi. Anzi, scusa se rispondo a intervalli "strani", sono su un differente fuso orario.
> Come sto? Sto come uno che ama una donna che non avrà mai.
> La storia va avanti dalla primavera dello scorso anno.
> La storia è di una patetica banalità da non valer la pena raccontarla. Ce ne sono a milioni così. Io spostato con bimbo piccolo, lei uguale, ci conosciamo in ufficio, ci innamoriamo ma lei non se la sente di lasciare il marito, soffrirebbe troppo e sarebbe colpa sua.
> ...


Perché escludi che lei dica la verità?
Sono struzzi solo gli altri o verità che ci piacciono possiamo inventarcele tutti?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Non mi interessa criticarti, anzi, mi rattristo pure a farlo.
> Arrivo sempre alla stessa conclusione, ovvero che ognuno è libero di suicidarsi come meglio crede.


Il problema è che questi suicidi sono anche omicidi...


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il problema è che questi suicidi sono anche omicidi...


Tranquilla, il secondo morto è consenziente


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma è quello che stai facendo tu, vorresti l'altra ma trovi la scusa di non voler far soffrire tua moglie, rischiare di vedere poco tuo figlio, riservandoti invece di fare entrambe le cose nel caso  l'altra decidesse di lasciare il marito per te.
> 
> Se lei contraccambiasse lo avrebbe già preso in considerazione. Probabilmente è solo un modo per sentirsi desiderata da un altro.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tranquilla, il secondo morto è consenziente


Il terzo gode.:up:


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2013)

Pero' diamine, Feather...quanto la lasci fuori tua moglie dalla sua vita! Almeno per par condicio, visto che avra' fatto una fatica bestiale a chiederti tra i singhiozzi se la amavi, potevi pure fare un po' di sforzo anche tu per non lasciarla a decifrare il tuo silenzio...che per quanto eloquente, come tu dici, sempre jn'eloquenza un po' scansafatiche contiene; e secondo me contiene anche un minimo di indecifrabile e di inevaso che lascia tua moglie ad appigliarsi, invocando i figli. Quando hai scritto altrove "interminabili discussioni" pensavo le facessi con tua moglie, invece le fai solo con la tua amante, su un argomento che pero' riguarda bene anche tua moglie, visto che se la tua amante sciogliesse le riserve tu cambieresti la vita vostra e quella di tua moglie , relegando a quel momento l'interruzione del silenzio stampa. Non mi dirai che tua moglie  attualmente non capirebbe(capisce e decifra solo i silenzi quando ti fa impegnativa domanda), perche' mi sembra che pure l amante attualmente fa un po' a non capire, eppure ci discuti interminabilmente!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il terzo gode.:up:


Non c'è una terza.
Un terzo non lo so, ma di certo non proverei biasimo. Chi di spada ferisce ....


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> perche' mi sembra che pure l amante attualmente fa un po' a non capire, eppure ci discuti interminabilmente!


Come detto ora non posso dilungarmi molto ma, no. Con l'amante non ci faccio discussioni intermanibili. Anzi, come detto lei evita accuratamente di parlare di noi, da un bel po' ormai.
Dire a mia moglie che sono innamorato di un'altra che però non vuole farsi una vita con me.. A che pro esattamente? Cosa aggiunge a quello che già sa?


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché escludi che lei dica la verità?


La verità su cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La verità su cosa?


Che con te è stata una parentesi e che sta bene dove sta.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Dire a mia moglie che sono innamorato di un'altra che però non vuole farsi una vita con me.. A che pro esattamente? Cosa aggiunge a quello che già sa?


No, qui si tratta di dire a tua moglie che non la ami e che ti senti inautentico e frustrato, e che nonostante pensi che lei sia una persona meravigliosa non senti con lei quell'intesa (psico-fisico-emotiva) che desideresti invece ci fosse alla base di un rapporto uomo-donna su cui fondare un'esistenza condivisa; che ti senti una merda per averla trascinata in una situazione simile, ma resta che ci siete e ignorare il problema non lo farà scomparire, dunque tanto vale affrontarlo e crescere; che stai male a fingere che le cose stiano diversamente e che non vuoi prenderla in giro perchè la rispetti e le vuoi bene, ma sei pieno di dubbi sul fatto che continuare sia una buona idea.
Ti metti a nudo, lo fate insieme, e poi vedete cosa viene fuori.
Che senso ha 'sta solitudine a due, ognuno trincerato dietro i suoi muri?


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Come detto ora non posso dilungarmi molto ma, no. Con l'amante non ci faccio discussioni intermanibili. Anzi, come detto lei evita accuratamente di parlare di noi, da un bel po' ormai.
> Dire a mia moglie che sono innamorato di un'altra che però non
> vuole farsi una vita con me.. A che pro esattamente? Cosa aggiunge a quello che già sa?[/QUOTE
> Cosi', tanto perche' riguarda la sua vita, per avere un po' di notizie su di se', visto che te lo chiede. Nel   senso, tu dici che le rispondi eloquentemente con il silenzio, e allora perche', eloquenza per eloquenza, non le rispondi a parole?


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Cosi', tanto perche' riguarda la sua vita, per avere un po' di notizie su di se', visto che te lo chiede. Nel senso, tu dici che le rispondi eloquentemente con il silenzio, *e allora perche', eloquenza per eloquenza, non le rispondi a parole?*



Esatto :up:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto :up:


Eh sì mica è scemo! Magari poi la moglie se la prende e lo molla e lui come fa se l'amante non lascia il marito, perde casa, moglie, vicinanza del figlio (soldi), e resta solo?!


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh sì mica è scemo! Magari poi la moglie se la prende e lo molla e lui come fa se l'amante non lascia il marito, perde casa, moglie, vicinanza del figlio (soldi), e resta solo?!


Ti ho mai detto che ti adoro quando sei cattiva?


----------



## ilnikko (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> [...]
> Ti metti a nudo, lo fate insieme, e poi vedete cosa viene fuori.
> [...]


:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eh sì mica è scemo! Magari poi la moglie se la prende e lo molla e lui come fa se l'amante non lascia il marito, perde casa, moglie, vicinanza del figlio (soldi), *e resta solo?*!


E' già solo, di fatto, ma non lo sa


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non c'è una terza.


Era in generale, lo so


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Era in generale, lo so



Sai, il 99% del mio guado è inerzia, mista a codardia, pigrizia mentale, senso di colpa ma c'è un 0,50% di ... possiamo dirlo ? ... senso morale e persino uno 0,50 % di speranza di recuperare entusiasmo nel rapporto ..... Si, sono pazzo ma è vero, lo giuro


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti ho mai detto che ti adoro quando sei cattiva?


No. Ma ne avevo bisogno  e di un po' di cattiveria ne ha bisogno feather, penso :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' già solo, di fatto, ma non lo sa


Ma va! Non ti identificare. Torna a casa e la cena e la roba lavata le trova e il bambino che ride pure. Solo vuol dire solo in un monolocale mangiandosi la carne in scatola.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ma ne avevo bisogno  e di un po' di cattiveria ne ha bisogno feather, penso :smile:



Si cerca di fornire altre chiavi di lettura, e sono convinta che Feather se ne sia reso conto perfettamente


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va! Non ti identificare. Torna a casa e la cena e la roba lavata le trova e il bambino che ride pure. *Solo vuol dire solo in un monolocale mangiandosi la carne in scatola*.


So di gente che è molto più felice così


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va! Non ti identificare. Torna a casa e la cena e la roba lavata le trova e il bambino che ride pure. Solo vuol dire solo in un monolocale mangiandosi la carne in scatola.


No. 
Solo vuol dire ANCHE quando torni a casa e trovi la cena calda, il bambino che ride e ti senti COME se fossi tornato in un locale mangiando carne in scatola ....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> So di gente che è molto più felice così


Certo! Allora lo fa  non aspetta di avere tutto pronto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> No.
> Solo vuol dire ANCHE quando torni a casa e trovi la cena calda, il bambino che ride e ti senti COME se fossi tornato in un locale mangiando carne in scatola ....


Prova la differenza poi mi dici


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova la differenza poi mi dici


Potrei avere una moglie che non fa la donna di casa, che ne sai?


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sai, il 99% del mio guado è  ..... Si, sono pazzo ma è vero, lo giuro


Mamma mia... tua moglie deve veramente ritenersi merce da discount per star male all'idea di perderti, se questo è quello che provi veramente.

Non lo dico per offendere nè te nè lei, è solo che se provo ad immedesimarmi penso che preferirei morire piuttosto che tenere in piedi una relazione basata su 'inerzia, mista a codardia, pigrizia mentale, senso di colpa, un 0,50% di ... senso morale e persino uno 0,50 % di speranza di recuperare entusiasmo nel rapporto'.
Non c'è proprio entusiasmo per la vita, qui.

Scusa, H7, non ce l'ho assolutamente con te.
Sono i dati che esponi che mi fanno raccapriccio.
:blank:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Potrei avere una moglie che non fa la donna di casa, che ne sai?


Anche quella meno di casa che conosco (io ) ti garantisce una cura che da solo non hai.
In ogni caso bisogna provare per vedere se si soffre uguale, magari si sta meglio, come dice Leda, però bisogna scegliere senza aspettare che scelgano gli altri (e lamentarsi).


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mamma mia... tua moglie deve veramente ritenersi merce da discount per star male all'idea di perderti, se questo è quello che provi veramente.
> 
> Non lo dico per offendere nè te nè lei, è solo che se provo ad immedesimarmi penso che preferirei morire piuttosto che tenere in piedi una relazione basata su 'inerzia, mista a codardia, pigrizia mentale, senso di colpa, un 0,50% di ... senso morale e persino uno 0,50 % di speranza di recuperare entusiasmo nel rapporto'.
> Non c'è proprio entusiasmo per la vita, qui.
> ...


Era chiaramente un'iperbole ...... forse non chiaramente, pare. Comunque dopo alcuni anni posso legittimamente ritenere che la situazione è molto migliorata sul piano della convivenza e della funzionalità del rapporto ma su quello di un recupero dell'entusiasmo no.
ma poi vi chiedo, visto che sapete molte cose:
è indispensabile vivere un rapporto con entusiasmo?
Si?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Era chiaramente un'iperbole ...... forse non chiaramente, pare. Comunque dopo alcuni anni posso legittimamente ritenere che la situazione è molto migliorata sul piano della convivenza e della funzionalità del rapporto ma su quello di un recupero dell'entusiasmo no.
> ma poi vi chiedo, visto che sapete molte cose:
> è indispensabile vivere un rapporto con entusiasmo?
> Si?


Per me (intendo per come sono fatta io, gli altri che ne so?) l'entusiasmo è dentro di te e non dipende dalla situazione. Ovvio se la situazione è tragica non può uscire entusiasmo ma con tragica intendo tipo Siria.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (intendo per come sono fatta io, gli altri che ne so?) l'entusiasmo è dentro di te e non dipende dalla situazione. Ovvio se la situazione è tragica non può uscire entusiasmo ma con tragica intendo tipo Siria.


Interessante, perché potrebbe significare che io non provo entusiasmo ora perché in effetti non sono capace di provarlo MAI. Il che sposta di molto i termini della questione.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Interessante, perché potrebbe significare che io non provo entusiasmo ora perché in effetti non sono capace di provarlo MAI. Il che sposta di molto i termini della questione.



Ma infatti. La domanda è se *nella vita *sia indispensabile l'entusiasmo.
Per quel che mi riguarda, sì.
Evidentemente per te e tua moglie no. Ma in questo caso c'è da ritenersi fortunati ad essersi trovati


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti. La domanda è se *nella vita *sia indispensabile l'entusiasmo.
> *Per quel che mi riguarda, sì.
> Evidentemente per te e tua moglie no. Ma in questo caso c'è da ritenersi fortunati ad essersi trovati*


Vero. Brutalmente vero.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti. La domanda è se *nella vita *sia indispensabile l'entusiasmo.
> Per quel che mi riguarda, sì.
> Evidentemente per te e tua moglie no. Ma in questo caso c'è da ritenersi fortunati ad essersi trovati


Ci sono persone che stanno benissimo senza picchi emotivi e altri che fanno cose per me assurde per averli. In mezzo ci sono tutte le varianti.
Credo che quando un uomo senza entusiasmi incontra una donna piena di entusiasmi l'uomo senza entusiasmi è un uomo morto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: (si sente tale) e comunque va nel pallone.


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero. Brutalmente vero.


Ohhhhhh, finalmente! Mi sento meglio quando si riesce a trovare qualche risvolto positivo


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che quando un uomo senza entusiasmi incontra una donna piena di entusiasmi l'uomo senza entusiasmi è un uomo morto:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: (si sente tale) e comunque va nel pallone.


Ho mal di testa


----------



## passante (4 Settembre 2013)

*paura, struzzi, vigliaccherie, comfort...*

sono parole che mi toccano molto. perché anche a me è stato deto "hai paura di me" e "sei un vigliacco". all'epoca ho incassato il colpo perché ero stato con questa persona certamente scorretto e mi sentivo in colpa, ma tuttavia non credo di essere stato né vigliacco né struzzo.



Fantastica ha detto:


> Non ne dubito. Sicuramente è così.
> La paura è il nemico più grande, sempre.
> Se anche gli amanti restano soli, perché i mariti-mogli continuano a scegliersi e gli amanti mollano il colpo, certamente gli amanti hanno amato e, lasciando, continuano ad amare; mentre chi non è stato capace di cambiare, di riconsegnare alla propria fondamentale solitudine il proprio partner ufficiale e se stessi, non ama: né l'amante, né il partner, né se stesso, e, direi, nemmeno la vita, che è mutamento continuo... e va seguita, come navigando su un fiume con gli occhi bene aperti, non rinchiusa in una qualche formula da appiccicare all'esistente facendo in modo che vi si adegui senza strappi... Sai che materiale fuoriesce a a un certo punto... Hai presente blob?


Certamente la paura è uno dei nemici più grandi, sono d’accordo. E tuttavia, secondo me, non è sempre quella che descrivi ora, la forma che assume la paura. A volte scegliere e riscegliere il proprio partner è  amore, non paura. A volte è addirittura coraggio. Il cambiamento può avvenire in tanti modi: parli di riconsegnare alla propria solitudine fondamentale se stessi e il partner ufficiale. Io ti potrei parlare, d’altro canto, del coraggio di riconsegnare se stessi e la propria fondamentale solitudine al partner “ufficiale”. “ufficiale” per me non vuol dire niente, diciamo al compagno a cui una volta ci si è consegnati e che ci si è consegnato dicendo “per sempre”, e credendoci. Paura… a volte proprio l’andarsene dal partner “ufficiale” può essere un atto dettato dalla paura: paura per esempio della quotidianità, della banalità, della routinarietà. Mancanza di coraggio di spezzarle (banalità e routinarietà) restando dentro a quella relazione e non scappandone. 

ho scritto "a volte" e io mi sento in quelle volte.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sono parole che mi toccano molto. perché anche a me è stato deto "hai paura di me" e "sei un vigliacco". all'epoca ho incassato il colpo perché ero stato con questa persona certamente scorretto e mi sentivo in colpa, ma tuttavia non credo di essere stato né vigliacco né struzzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:applauso:
Chapeau


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sono parole che mi toccano molto. perché anche a me è stato deto "hai paura di me" e "sei un vigliacco". all'epoca ho incassato il colpo perché ero stato con questa persona certamente scorretto e mi sentivo in colpa, ma tuttavia non credo di essere stato né vigliacco né struzzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bravoooosso? :kiss:


----------



## Leda (4 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sono parole che mi toccano molto. perché anche a me è stato deto "hai paura di me" e "sei un vigliacco". all'epoca ho incassato il colpo perché ero stato con questa persona certamente scorretto e mi sentivo in colpa, ma tuttavia non credo di essere stato né vigliacco né struzzo.
> 
> Certamente la paura è uno dei nemici più grandi, sono d’accordo. E tuttavia, secondo me, non è sempre quella che descrivi ora, la forma che assume la paura. A volte scegliere e riscegliere il proprio partner è amore, non paura. A volte è addirittura coraggio. *Il cambiamento può avvenire in tanti modi:* parli di riconsegnare alla propria solitudine fondamentale se stessi e il partner ufficiale.* Io ti potrei parlare, d’altro canto, del coraggio di riconsegnare se stessi e la propria fondamentale solitudine al partner “ufficiale”. *“ufficiale” per me non vuol dire niente, diciamo al compagno a cui una volta ci si è consegnati e che ci si è consegnato dicendo “per sempre”, e credendoci. *Paura… a volte proprio l’andarsene dal partner “ufficiale” può essere un atto dettato dalla paura: paura per esempio della quotidianità, della banalità, della routinarietà. Mancanza di coraggio di spezzarle (banalità e routinarietà) restando dentro a quella relazione e non scappandone.
> 
> ho scritto "a volte" e io mi sento in quelle volte*.





Hellseven ha detto:


> :applauso:
> Chapeau





Brunetta ha detto:


> :bravoooosso? :kiss:



Mi accodo agli inchini 
*A volte*, dice bene Passante, una crisi è un momento in cui rinegoziare i connotati della vitalità di una relazione. Non è facile per niente, ci vogliono due pelotas così!
Dal di fuori, però, non è dato capire o sapere se il ritorno all'ovile è di sostanza o di facciata.
E se 'a volte' la sostanza effettivamente c'è, il dubbio che più spesso l'apparenza prevalga a me rimane.
Ma già il fatto stesso che la scelta sia stata fatta dovrebbe indurre gli amanti delusi a non trasformare il dubbio in una certezza autoconsolatoria


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2013)

*Passante...*

Non riesco a quotarti, ma esco dal silenzio di quando ti guardo passare per dirti che sei uno di wuelli da cui prendo appunti...La tua nota sulla quotidianita' mi colpisce. Credo che niente come una quotidianita' oggetto di rispetto e di curiosita' possa dare il senso e la misura di quel complicato e complicato sistema di orologi a cui e' affidato il compito di scandire innumerevoli forme della vita e del tempo.. Rifiutarsi di frequentare con questo sguardo rispettoso la quotidianita' puo' portare a fermarsi su molte ignoranze . Se non la si disprezza, perfino la polvere sugli stipiti puo' darti notizie di te.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> saremo tutti morti....fidateve...





oscuro ha detto:


> Finiscono comunque male,o si lasciano,o finiscono con frequenti tradimenti e impacchi di cazzi a nastro!


L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita :unhappy:


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Altro? In un primo tempo, quando magari si è finita la prima relazione parallela ( che di norma è quella che ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora) ci si riempe di lavoro, oggetti (chi può) divertimenti... Perchè in quella fase si deve affrontare il "Lutto" della relazione finita e la consapevolezza/illusione che la scelta che abbiamo fatto mantenendo in piedi una relazione logora, possa renderci felici...
> Poi il malessere riaffiora... e può capitare di trovarsi di nuovo un palliativo... che non è detto soddisfi le proprie esigenze... Poi scatta il rimpianto...per quello che poteva essere e non è stato... E
> allora li si che possono cominciare i casini grossi nella relazione...
> 
> ...


Hai fatto un'analisi lucida e spietata, direi.

Io, che mi sono trovata prima nei panni della tradita e poi in quelli della traditrice perennemente insoddisfatta, mi sono ritrovata nelle tue parole.

Sul neretto poi, sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *il tradimento spesso non è la causa ma un sintomo*, come un mal di testa, ti avverte che qualcosa dentro di te non và.


Altra grande verità.

Motivo per il quale io credo che non ci si debba mai arrendere all'idea del tradimento come fisiologico e assimilabile all'interno della routine di coppia.

Per me, quando il tradimento fa la sua comparsa in una relazione d'amore, dovrebbe essere trattato come un'anomalia.
Un'anomalia illuminante, come lo è la febbre in un corpo malato. Ma illuminante nella misura in cui: 1) si è capaci di esaminarla con cruda obiettività e senza farsi sconti 2) si risale alla vera malattia  3) si predispone una terapia che possa funzionare davvero.


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' già solo, di fatto, ma non lo sa


Lo so. È proprio questo che mi ha fatto così male...


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Facciamo che si riparte da capo?
> Quanti anni avete? Da quanto state insieme? Quanti anni ha il vostro bambino? Mi pare di aver letto che ha un anno da qualche parte, ma non vorrei aver fatto confusione.
> E - soprattutto - perchè l'hai sposata? :unhappy:


La storia è banale quindi farò un riassunto veloce.
35 anni entrambi
Insieme da 6
sposati da 5
bambino di 2 anni e mezzo
Amante 6 anni più giovane
sposata da più o meno 5 anni anche lei
bambino della stessa età

Perché l'ho sposata? Per il motivo sbagliato. L'ho sposata perché allora volevo una famiglia. Mi sembrava l'unica cosa capace di dare un senso a una vita altrimenti inutile.
Lei è una bravissima donna e io ingenuamente credevo che quello che cercavo esistesse solo nelle favole. Perché rinunciare a quella che forse è solo una chimera quando posso avere una bella famiglia mi dicevo? E poi, si può vivere bene anche senza. Pazienza se non c'è quel'intesa e comprensione profondi. Non c'è quasi mai comunque. Invece... Diciamo che quei "dettagli" che consideravo chimere o comunque trascurabili si sono rivelati ben più importanti di quello che credevo.
Lo sbaglio è mio, su questo non ci piove. E le consequenze è giusto che le paghi. Purtroppo le paga anche lei.


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quindi il punto è: accontentarsi o meno di quello che  ha?
> Secondo me il rischio è che ci provi finchè non incontrerà un'altra che lo farà sognare e che magari sarà disponibile e il matrimonio salterà comunque. In mezzo ci sarà tanto non senso di vivere e la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno :nuke:


Hai detto benissimo. Qui è il punto e il rischio è esattamente quello che hai detto.
Stanotte ho dormito poco e male, continuavano a risuonarmi in testa quello che ho letto su questo forum..
Ci sto riflettendo, molto...


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Certo non capisco perchè non affrontare il problema in due invece che fare gli eroi solitari


Perché l'errore è mio e cerco di non far soffrire l'altra più di quanto non sia indispensabile. Che poi abbiamo valutazioni diverse di quanto sia indispensabile e quanto no.. È per questo che sono qui, per avere opinioni e punti di vista diversi. 
....finché sono espressi con educazione e senza inutile aggressività....


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché per affrontare in due un problema bisogna essere in due a pensare di averlo.


Anche questo è verissimo, come è verissimo che mia moglie è convinta che sia solo io ad avere il problema.
E forse c'ha pure ragione...


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E allora, visto che sono un'adulta anch'io, mi siedo lì con te, piangiamo come fontane, ma poi cominciamo a parlare di cosa c'è che non va, cos'è che vorresti tu, cos'è che vorrei io e di come potremmo fare per venirne fuori, insieme o ognuno per conto proprio.
> Eccheccazzo!


Ma tu dai per assunto che mia moglie abbia una forza di carattare e una visione come la tua.
Non è questo il caso.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma tu dai per assunto che mia moglie abbia una forza di carattare e una visione come la tua.
> Non è questo il caso.


In questa risposta ci sono un paio di cose interessanti.

La prima è la presunzione, forse inevitabile in qualsiasi coppia consolidata, di sapere come è l'altro, come reagirebbe se, cosa penserebbe, cosa sentirebbe, cosa farebbe. Una delle ragioni per cui si tradisce è esattamente la noia che si sprigiona da questa falsa percezione dell'altro, che viene catalogato, mentte cataloga, ovviamente. Il processo è reciproco. Possibile che siamo così prevedibili? Ma che palle!

La seconda, che si vede anche nella storia di Duca, è che troppo spesso emerge come una donna-moglie (un'amante forse anche, ma non saprei), per tenersi un uomo non ha che da sembrare debole, bisognosa, lamentosa, possibilmente anche un po' scema, un po' bruttarella, insomma, una che dia l'idea al suo uomo che "senza di me, lei sarebbe perduta". Che sia un modo per salvare una mascolinità un po' appannata, per dire un eufemismo?


----------



## giorgiocan (5 Settembre 2013)

Scusate il messaggio completamente autoreferenziale, ma vorrei farvi sapere che vi leggo. Che trovo questa discussione interessante. Che le vostre opinioni assieme mi sollevano e mi sprofondano. Trovo quasi fuori luogo contribuire direttamente, visto che ci sono qui persone con una consapevolezza di fronte alla quale mi inchino. Mi metto in fila tra quanti hanno apprezzato (molto) il contributo di Passante e mi auguro - ingenuamente, magari - che con le stagioni la melma del guado si dilegui e riprenda a scorrere acqua che disseti.


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La storia è banale quindi farò un riassunto veloce.
> 35 anni entrambi
> Insieme da 6
> sposati da 5
> ...


Qui c'è qualcosa,secondo me, che va' oltre il tradimento,l'amante,tua moglie...se la tua vita,unica e irripetibile,ti sembra inutile a 30 anni forse qualcosina che non torna c'è. Ho riletto un po' gli interventi...ma cos'è che cerchi da una donna ? io mica l'ho capito,forse l'hai scritto e non l'ho letto (me ne scuso in tal caso),ho capito solo che non ami tua moglie ma ami la tua amante. Cos'è l'intesa profonda ? come fai ad averla con una collega che vedi una tantum al lavoro ? Qual'è il tuo sbaglio, l'aver sposato tua moglie ? Non vedere il mio intervento come una critica,vuole essere costruttiva.


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In questa risposta ci sono un paio di cose interessanti.
> 
> La prima è la presunzione, forse inevitabile in qualsiasi coppia consolidata, di sapere come è l'altro, come reagirebbe se, cosa penserebbe, cosa sentirebbe, cosa farebbe. Una delle ragioni per cui si tradisce è esattamente la noia che si sprigiona da questa falsa percezione dell'altro, che viene catalogato, mentte cataloga, ovviamente. Il processo è reciproco. Possibile che siamo così prevedibili? Ma che palle!
> 
> La seconda, che si vede anche nella storia di Duca, è che troppo spesso emerge come una donna-moglie (un'amante forse anche, ma non saprei), per tenersi un uomo non ha che da sembrare debole, bisognosa, lamentosa, possibilmente anche un po' scema, un po' bruttarella, insomma, una che dia l'idea al suo uomo che "senza di me, lei sarebbe perduta". Che sia un modo per salvare una mascolinità un po' appannata, per dire un eufemismo?


Il verde è mio. Sulla prima parte sono completamente d'accordo,sulla seconda invece pure


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Il verde è mio. Sulla prima parte sono completamente d'accordo,sulla seconda invece pure


Sono onorata, utente latente.


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Qui c'è qualcosa,secondo me, che va' oltre il tradimento,l'amante,tua moglie...se la tua vita,unica e irripetibile,ti sembra inutile a 30 anni forse qualcosina che non torna c'è. Ho riletto un po' gli interventi...ma cos'è che cerchi da una donna ? io mica l'ho capito,forse l'hai scritto e non l'ho letto (me ne scuso in tal caso),ho capito solo che non ami tua moglie ma ami la tua amante. Cos'è l'intesa profonda ? come fai ad averla con una collega che vedi una tantum al lavoro ? Qual'è il tuo sbaglio, l'aver sposato tua moglie ? Non vedere il mio intervento come una critica,vuole essere costruttiva.


Non saprei neanche da dove cominciare per spiegare. Che a 30 anni veda la vita inutile e ci sia qualcosa che non torna siamo daccordo.
Cosa cerco in una donna? Una compagna che mi stia al fianco e cercando se stessa aiuti me a fare altranto e viceversa.
Ci potrei scrivere un libro ma credo che il concetto l'abbia capito.
Il mio sbaglio si, è stato trascinare mia moglie in questa situazione. Avrei dovuto scoprire quello che so ora prima di sposarla, non dopo. 
Con l'mante l'intesa c'era. Era capace di leggermi dentro come nessun'altra. Questo prima di tirare i remi in barca, è ovvio..


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non saprei neanche da dove cominciare per spiegare. Che a 30 anni veda la vita inutile e ci sia qualcosa che non torna siamo daccordo.
> Cosa cerco in una donna? *Una compagna che mi stia al fianco e cercando se stessa aiuti me a fare altranto e viceversa.
> *Ci potrei scrivere un libro ma credo che il concetto l'abbia capito.
> Il mio sbaglio si, è stato trascinare mia moglie in questa situazione. Avrei dovuto scoprire quello che so ora prima di sposarla, non dopo.
> Con l'mante l'intesa c'era. Era capace di leggermi dentro come nessun'altra. Questo prima di tirare i remi in barca, è ovvio..



Buongiorno Feather!
Nottata difficile, eh? Mi spiace... Per un po' andrà così, probabilmente, meglio che ci fai l'abitudine. Però secondo me vuol dire che stai affrontando i nodi veri, quindi va bene, perchè non è uno star male per nulla 
Ho capito cosa intendi: per sensibilità ti somiglio parecchio e mi pare di riuscire a capirti senza sforzo.
Non c'è niente di male nel volersi realizzare anche personalmente nello scambio intimo con una persona. Bisogna privilegiare la ricerca, mettere in conto l'instabilità e invece tu hai privilegiato la sicurezza, i vincoli (anche un figlio lo è, anzi, è il più vincolante di tutti, perchè non c'è possibilità di una fine dell'impegno, come qualunque relazione tra adulti invece può anche contemplare).
La stabilità, dunque, è una tua esigenza, anche se adesso ti pare offuscata da altri bisogni che si sono affacciati di recente con più prepotenza.
Quindi non è che hai completamente sbagliato bersaglio: l'hai solo centrato al 50%. Quel 50% però è tuo, ce l'hai, non rinnegarlo.
Ci sono tanti modi per scoprire se stessi e dare un senso alla propria vita.
Un forum, anche, o entrare in analisi.
Fermati, e prendi fiato.
Non è tutto da buttare.


P.S. Quoto la zia Fantastica e Nikko


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Buongiorno Feather!
> Nottata difficile, eh? Mi spiace... Per un po' andrà così, probabilmente, meglio che ci fai l'abitudine. Però secondo me vuol dire che stai affrontando i nodi veri, quindi va bene, perchè non è uno star male per nulla
> Ho capito cosa intendi: per sensibilità ti somiglio parecchio e mi pare di riuscire a capirti senza sforzo.
> Non c'è niente di male nel volersi realizzare anche personalmente nello scambio intimo con una persona. Bisogna privilegiare la ricerca, mettere in conto l'instabilità e invece tu hai privilegiato la sicurezza, i vincoli (anche un figlio lo è, anzi, è il più vincolante di tutti, perchè non c'è possibilità di una fine dell'impegno, come qualunque relazione tra adulti invece può anche contemplare).
> ...


È più di un anno che mi sveglio in piena notte con la testa piena di pensieri, ci sono abituato oramai.
Più che il bisogno di sicurezza il mio era bisogno di dare un senso al tempo che passa. Una famiglia, un figlio ha dato qualcosa, un marchio, un segno. Qualcosa che fa sapere al mondo che esisto. È difficile da tradurre in parole. Prima di una famiglia vedere la mia vita come un trascorrere di giorni inutili che non portavano da nessuna parte.
Quel tipo di relazione poi era una chimera, lo è pure adesso. Ci ho impiegato più di 30 anni per trovare una donna capace di leggermi dentro e il risultato è questo...
Direi che il piano "relazione appagante e fruttuosa sul piano personale" sia da buttare alle ortiche.
Rimane da tirare fuori un senso da quello che rimane. 
In tutto questo menziono poco mio figlio anche se è ovviamente LA parte più importante.

Non sono sicuro di aver trasmesso i concetti che ho in testa, non mi è facile tradurli in parole...


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> È più di un anno che mi sveglio in piena notte con la testa piena di pensieri, ci sono abituato oramai.
> Più che il bisogno di sicurezza il mio era bisogno di dare un senso al tempo che passa. Una famiglia, un figlio ha dato qualcosa, un marchio, un segno. Qualcosa che fa sapere al mondo che esisto. È difficile da tradurre in parole. Prima di una famiglia vedere la mia vita come un trascorrere di giorni inutili che non portavano da nessuna parte.
> Quel tipo di relazione poi era una chimera, lo è pure adesso. Ci ho impiegato più di 30 anni per trovare una donna capace di leggermi dentro e il risultato è questo...
> Direi che il piano "relazione appagante e fruttuosa sul piano personale" sia da buttare alle ortiche.
> ...


Ci sei riuscito  O almeno, io continuo ad avere la sensazione di capirti molto bene.
Se ti conforta, io ci ho messo 47 anni per trovare una persona capace (e intenzionata) a leggermi/si dentro 
E mia figlia è la persona che mi ha insegnato di più sull'amore.
Non abbatterti, non sei fatto sbagliato, e il fatto che cerchi cose che alla maggior parte della gente non interessa non le squalifica in nessun modo.


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Se ti conforta, io ci ho messo 47 anni per trovare una persona capace (e intenzionata) a leggermi/si dentro


Che palle, non vorrai dirmi che devo aspettare ancora più di 10 anni anch'io...? :-((
E nel frattempo? Continuo a fare danni in giro e a rovinare vite come ho fatto con mia moglie..? Non mi pare un bel piano..

Che casino...


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Che palle, non vorrai dirmi che devo aspettare ancora più di 10 anni anch'io...?* :-((
> E nel frattempo? Continuo a fare danni in giro e a rovinare vite come ho fatto con mia moglie..? Non mi pare un bel piano..
> 
> Che casino...



:rotfl:

No, non volevo dire quello.
Volevo dire che se è importante, è importante e lo rimane, e non smetterai di cercarlo, e anche di aspettare finchè non l'avrai trovato. Vuol dire anche che è difficile, ma non è impossibile trovarlo. Infine, significa anche che devi essere ben certo di sapere cos'è che vuoi, così in futuro non scambierai più lucciole per lanterne e anche che nel frattempo, finchè non l'avrai trovato, dovrai cercare senso in altre cose. Saranno accessorie, o meglio meno fondamentali, o fondamentali in modo differente, ma hai l'obbligo di cercarle e trovarle. Che sia la religione, il volontariato, un cane, il tai-chi, l'analisi, una seconda laurea, quel che pare a te, trova qualcosa che ti dia GIOIA.

E - questo concedimelo - smetti di vedere tua moglie come una poveretta incapace di intendere e di volere.
Non fa onore nè a te, che te la sei sposata, nè a lei.


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E - questo concedimelo - smetti di vedere tua moglie come una poveretta incapace di intendere e di volere.
> Non fa onore nè a te, che te la sei sposata, nè a lei.


:up:


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> nel frattempo, finchè non l'avrai trovato, dovrai cercare senso in altre cose. Saranno accessorie, o meglio meno fondamentali, o fondamentali in modo differente, ma hai l'obbligo di cercarle e trovarle. Che sia la religione, il volontariato, un cane, il tai-chi, l'analisi, una seconda laurea, quel che pare a te, trova qualcosa che ti dia GIOIA.
> 
> E - questo concedimelo - smetti di vedere tua moglie come una poveretta incapace di intendere e di volere.
> Non fa onore nè a te, che te la sei sposata, nè a lei.


La religione no di sicuro, sulla laurea invece hai indovinato 

Sul faccio che non mi faccia onore... A quello ho rinunciato da un po'.
Ma la conosco da un po' di anni, ci vivo insieme. So quali sono in suoi pregi e i suoi limiti. Mi piacerebbe che fossero diversi ma sono quelli e sono lì.
Semplicemente, all'epoca, ho fatto una scelta. Ho (semi)coscientemente valutato i limiti come accettabili e i pregi come valevoli della scelta. Ora la prospettiva (mia) è diversa... E mira a qualcosa che sembra non esistere..


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ora la prospettiva (mia) è diversa... E mira a qualcosa che sembra *non esistere*..


Comincia a sforzarti di esistere tu, senza rifilare la grana di metterti al mondo simbolicamente a qualcun altro, che è l'unica condizione di base imprescindibile.
Quando l'allievo è pronto, il maestro arriva.


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Comincia a sforzarti di esistere tu, senza rifilare la grana di metterti al mondo simbolicamente a qualcun altro, che è l'unica condizione di base imprescindibile.
> Quando l'allievo è pronto, il maestro arriva.


Sappi (si puo' dire sappi ? ) che sto' raccogliendo alcune frasi che leggo qui in giro per farne un volumetto (si puo' dire volumetto ? ) che Oscar Wilde coi suoi aforismi me spiccia casa 
E te sei donatrice.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sappi (si puo' dire sappi ? ) che sto' raccogliendo alcune frasi che leggo qui in giro per farne un volumetto (si puo' dire volumetto ? ) che Oscar Wilde coi suoi aforismi me spiccia casa
> E te sei donatrice.


In effetti manca na' roba der genere...brao'....


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sappi (si puo' dire sappi ? ) che sto' raccogliendo alcune frasi che leggo qui in giro per farne un volumetto (si puo' dire volumetto ? ) che Oscar Wilde coi suoi aforismi me spiccia casa
> E te sei donatrice.


(certo che si dice 'sappi' :up

Che idea fica! Anch'io dovrei farlo, di materiale ce n'è a bizzeffe...
Poi me ne fai avere una copia?

Oh, comunque grazie, anche se mi metti un po' in imbarazzo, *sappi*lo


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> (certo che si dice 'sappi' :up
> 
> Che idea fica! Anch'io dovrei farlo, di materiale ce n'è a bizzeffe...
> Poi me ne fai avere una copia?
> ...


Abbiamo trasmesso, la prima lezione der corso pe' gl'immigrati....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Abbiamo trasmesso, la prima lezione der corso pe' gl'immigrati....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl:

Mi sei mancato


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Mi sei mancato


TU NO!!!....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

allora eri tu che nun me facevi dormi' la notte?....carogna.....ennunsefa'...

fatti i sogni tuoi...parrrbleauuu....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> TU NO!!!....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> allora eri tu che nun me facevi dormi' la notte?....carogna.....ennunsefa'...
> 
> fatti i sogni tuoi...parrrbleauuu....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ciao
hai risolto ?
o sei ancora sul piede di guerra?

mi basta un si o un no 
un fanculo va bene uguale


----------



## feather (5 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Comincia a sforzarti di esistere tu, senza rifilare la grana di metterti al mondo simbolicamente a qualcun altro, che è l'unica condizione di base imprescindibile.
> Quando l'allievo è pronto, il maestro arriva.


E hai detto niente. Come si fa? 
Sono anni che mi ci arrovello senza trovare una soluzione. Se non ho una compagna con la quale "esercitare" questa ricerca... È come mancasse un pezzo.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ciao
> hai risolto ?
> o sei ancora sul piede di guerra?
> 
> ...


ciao luna, pace armata....e co' la capoccia sto altrove...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Azz*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao luna, pace armata....e co' la capoccia sto altrove...


Con la capoccia stai altrove?Allora stai come sempre.


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con la capoccia stai altrove?Allora stai come sempre.


seeeee....uguale.....ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao luna, *pace armata.*...e co' la capoccia sto altrove...


che va sempre bene...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> È più di un anno che mi sveglio in piena notte con la testa piena di pensieri, ci sono abituato oramai.
> Più che il bisogno di sicurezza il mio era bisogno di dare un senso al tempo che passa. Una famiglia, un figlio ha dato qualcosa, un marchio, un segno. Qualcosa che fa sapere al mondo che esisto. È difficile da tradurre in parole. Prima di una famiglia vedere la mia vita come un trascorrere di giorni inutili che non portavano da nessuna parte.
> Quel tipo di relazione poi era una chimera, lo è pure adesso. Ci ho impiegato più di 30 anni per trovare una donna capace di leggermi dentro e il risultato è questo...
> Direi che il piano "relazione appagante e fruttuosa sul piano personale" sia da buttare alle ortiche.
> ...


La reazione feather leggendoti è :calcio: e mi sorge spontanea la domanda: ma che vuoi ci sia da leggere? Non sei un libro, parla!


Leda ha detto:


> Ci sei riuscito  O almeno, io continuo ad avere la sensazione di capirti molto bene.
> Se ti conforta, io ci ho messo 47 anni per trovare una persona capace (e intenzionata) a leggermi/si dentro
> E mia figlia è la persona che mi ha insegnato di più sull'amore.
> Non abbatterti, non sei fatto sbagliato, e il fatto che cerchi cose che alla maggior parte della gente non interessa non le squalifica in nessun modo.


Poi leggo Leda e mi viene il dubbio di non averti letto bene :mexican:


Non capisco però di cosa parliate.
A meno che uno non si sposi per procura con Ricco, bello, emigrato Australia... prima di sposarsi, che non è una cosa che si fa a Las Vegas ubriachi, ci si conosce bene anche attraverso la progettualità pratica e ideale. Come può succedere che una persona veda la madre di suo figlio (o il padre di suo figlio) che è sempre stato se stesso e trasparente una persona con limiti conosciuti e un po' mediocre e incapaci di capire il profondo animo, mentre la collega, che tradisce il marito, viene vista come l'amina nobile che capisce tutto.
Ripeto: cosa legge? Perché se legge "ti senti tanto solo" (dico una cosa banale) è davvero banale e non bisogna studiare le lingue.
Perciò riesci a spiegarmi cosa deve essere letto di te e perché è così difficile da leggere?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che va sempre bene...


Solo perche' i casini non sono per questioni di corna pero', oseno' altro che pace...ahahah


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Solo perche' i casini non sono per questioni di corna pero', oseno' altro che pace...ahahah



ciao Stermy!
ma in totale che hai combinato?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ciao Stermy!
> ma in totale che hai combinato?


Stermy è stato chiaro,pace armata e pippe ar bagno....la vita di sempre!


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy è stato chiaro,pace armata e pippe ar bagno....la vita di sempre!



ok, grazie mille

:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Prego*



free ha detto:


> ok, grazie mille
> 
> :mrgreen:


Grazie a voi anche io sto ridotto così...!


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie a voi anche io sto ridotto così...!



...prego

ma perchè caspita ti sei messo quella faccina?
si può sapere?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ...prego
> 
> ma perchè caspita ti sei messo quella faccina?
> si può sapere?


Ho deciso di privilegiare la mia parte femminile.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho deciso di privilegiare la mia parte femminile.



bravo
...e come fai riguardo alla parte ingombrante?:singleeye:


non voglio saperlo


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao Stermy!
> ma in totale che hai combinato?


Io nun "combino" mai gnente....bada a come parli, sa?...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy è stato chiaro,pace armata e pippe ar bagno....la vita di sempre!


eh gia'...la routine m'ammazza a me...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho deciso di privilegiare la mia parte femminile.


e fatte na plastica...gesu' che cess'...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> bravo
> ...e come fai riguardo alla parte ingombrante?:singleeye:
> 
> 
> non voglio saperlo


Che c'entra?nel reale sono sempre molto maschio...!


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che c'entra?nel reale sono sempre molto maschio...!



ok, non t'incazzare:mrgreen:

e quindi qui la tua parte femminile sarebbe??


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Quello*



free ha detto:


> ok, non t'incazzare:mrgreen:
> 
> e quindi qui la tua parte femminile sarebbe??


Quello che leggi.


----------



## feather (6 Settembre 2013)

Noto con stupore che ora che mi sono allontanato dall'amante.. Non la chiamo, non la cerco (a parte il messaggio della buonanotte), faccio il "freddino".. è ora lei che mi cerca e mi bacia di sua spontanea volontà.. cosa che non faceva da un bel po' ormai.
È strano il mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Noto con stupore che ora che mi sono allontanato dall'amante.. Non la chiamo, non la cerco (a parte il messaggio della buonanotte), faccio il "freddino".. è ora lei che mi cerca e mi bacia di sua spontanea volontà.. cosa che non faceva da un bel po' ormai.
> È strano il mondo.


In questo c'è poco di strano ma di molto comune.
Se pensi che sia segno d'amore sbagli.


----------



## feather (7 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> e la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno


Ci stavo pensando oggi.. Perché esattamante dici che la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno?
Mi piacerebbe spendessi qualche parola in più su questo.


----------



## Leda (7 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando oggi.. Perché esattamante dici che la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno?
> Mi piacerebbe spendessi qualche parola in più su questo.


Perchè lasceresti tua moglie comunque per viverti il tuo nuovo amore, ricambiato stavolta. Ma cosa ci sarebbe di immutato nelle aspettative di tua moglie in futuro rispetto ad ora? Sta accettando (e immagino non senza sofferenza e fatica) che il vostro sia un matrimonio fondato su un tiepido affetto invece che sull'amore, e ciononostante non vuole perderti: vedendo che non te ne vai, negli anni potrebbe arrivare a convincersi che va bene anche a te e sarebbe uno shock anche peggiore accorgersi che invece l'hai considerata un parcheggio conveniente.
Tu certo non staresti d'incanto vedendola star male come un cane, e di mezzo ci finirà anche vostro figlio, che nel frattempo avrà snasato che non va proprio tutto benissimo e che avrà fatto di tutto per tenervi uniti (i figli fanno di queste cose, quando sentono che c'è qualcosa di minaccioso che non capiscono e che viene loro nascosto).

Poi, per carità, si affronta tutto, anche le peggiori crisi, però è stupido far finta di non sapere a cosa si va incontro e dire: "Non me lo immaginavo.".


----------



## devastata (7 Settembre 2013)

Poi, per carità, si affronta tutto, anche le peggiori crisi, però è stupido far finta di non sapere a cosa si va incontro e dire: *"Non me lo immaginavo*.".[/QUOTE]


Quoto!


----------



## feather (8 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me il rischio è che ci provi finchè non incontrerà un'altra che lo farà sognare e che magari sarà disponibile e il matrimonio salterà comunque. In mezzo ci sarà tanto non senso di vivere e la sofferenza non verrà risparmiata a nessuno





Leda ha detto:


> di mezzo ci finirà anche vostro figlio, che nel frattempo avrà snasato che non va proprio tutto benissimo e che avrà fatto di tutto per tenervi uniti


In effetti il rischio è proprio quello che dici tu. Ieri ci ho pensato molto. E hai ragione, io, di fatto, mi sento "libero". Quando conosco una donna mi è istintivo valutarla come possibile compagna. Poi subrenta la parte razionale a dirmi quanto e perché è una cazzata, ma intanto l'istinto è proprio quello. 

E mi ha fatto riflettere molto anche quello che hai detto sul figlio... Ci sono passato anch'io come figlio di genitori divorziati. Nel mio caso non c'è stato quel meccanismo ma riconosco che si può innescare. E davvero non posso permettere che mio figlio passi per un inferno del genere.

Leda, non so come ringraziarti per quello che hai scritto. Davvero, grazie.


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> In effetti il rischio è proprio quello che dici tu. Ieri ci ho pensato molto. E hai ragione, io, di fatto, mi sento "libero". Quando conosco una donna mi è istintivo valutarla come possibile compagna. Poi subrenta la parte razionale a dirmi quanto e perché è una cazzata, ma intanto l'istinto è proprio quello.
> 
> E mi ha fatto riflettere molto anche quello che hai detto sul figlio... Ci sono passato anch'io come figlio di genitori divorziati. Nel mio caso non c'è stato quel meccanismo ma riconosco che si può innescare. E davvero non posso permettere che mio figlio passi per un inferno del genere.
> 
> Leda, non so come ringraziarti per quello che hai scritto. Davvero, grazie.


Eh, è un sollievo sapere che mettere a disposizione la propria esperienza può evitare a qualcun altro di commettere gli stessi pesantissimi errori. Prego, Feather, figurati  Ce la puoi fare, coraggio!


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo e altri forum si parla di come viene gestito il tradimento, ma quasi sempre nel breve periodo.
> Una domanda "statistica": secondo la vostra esperienza, le coppie in cui un partner tradisce, come vanno a finire nel lungo periodo? Sono più le coppie che si salvano o quelle che 'saltano'?
> 
> Mi rendo conto che ci sono milioni di motivi diversi che portano al tradimento e che è difficilissimo fare una semplice media. Ma non voglio stare a spaccare il capello. Vorrei capire se, nella maggioranza dei casi, pur con tutti i dovuti distinguo, la coppia tende a reggere o scoppia.
> In altre parole, il tradimento è solitamente sintomo di una ferita insanabile o tende a essere un malessere temporaneo?


le statistiche in giro dicono che la maggior parte delle coppie rimane insieme, ma ho letto Sienne e ha ragione nel dire che tra i divorzi è la prima causa.
Ma la maggior parte appunto non ci arriva alla separazione.
Io sto ancora insieme al mio compagno per esempio.
E senza traumi.

Visto che ci sono milleduecento pagine di risposta dopo sono certa qualcuno le avrà postate. Le statistiche intendo.
O magari alla fine ci sono tutti altri argomenti.
:unhappy:

vado a leggere le ultime pagine che è meglio


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le statistiche in giro dicono che la maggior parte delle coppie rimane insieme, ma ho letto Sienne e ha ragione nel dire che tra i divorzi è la prima causa.
> Ma la maggior parte appunto non ci arriva alla separazione.
> Io sto ancora insieme al mio compagno per esempio.
> E senza traumi.
> ...


Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl:

non so, non ho più seguito la discussione.
ma se la maggioranza rimane poi assieme ... 
e visto che una coppia su tre divorzia ...
dove sta allora il problema - fuori dalla domanda del thread. 
tutti a tradire ... c'est la mode! :mrgreen: ... 
non capisco mai, in che era mi trovi ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:festa::festa:


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :festa::festa:



Ciao ... 

dammi un po' di tempo, non ho chi tradire.


:festa:


ma a fare festa ci sto ... 

sienne


----------

